# BFP - AF pains during the 2ww?



## flowerpot

Hi Girls  

Just wondering if AF pains during 2ww is a sign its all over, you hear about people being convinced AF is coming but they get a BFP, just wondering how often?


----------



## chezza

Hi

I had a/f pains during my 2ww and got a positive, they were quite painful at the start, probably due to all the 'messing about down there' but they did become more mild.  In fact I am still getting the odd one now, but only mild.  

When I had my ds, I can vividly remember being convinced i was going to come on as usual, i was even using protection, then when I missed my due date I tested and it was positive, however I still got af pains for a few weeks after, my husband keeps reminding me of that to help me cope with the ones I am getting now.

probably waffled a bit here, sorry 

Cheryl x


----------



## Terri

Hi flowerpot

I had af pains in 2ww and got a positive.  The pains were so bad I was doubled up and was so convinced af was about to show.

Hope this helps.

Terri xx


----------



## Sally W

It is good to know bfp still comes with af pains, I test friday and af had af pains since weekend, bit milder today, no bleeding though....Fingers crossed
Good luck flowerpot
xxxxx


----------



## RachNotts

Hi 

I had AF type pains the night before I tested. I was so convinced that I was going to start that I got out of bed to put an ST on!! The following morning AF hadn't arrived so I did a test and got a BFP!! I still have slight AF type pains now - must just be pregnancy pains - very similar to AF pains. 

Good luck. 

Rach. x


----------



## Jayne

I felt very premenstrual before I tested, and had AF pains the day after I tested positive (I tested early so really was still in my 2ww).  Felt exactly like the cramps I get just as AF begins, but it didn't.  

Good luck!   

Jayne x


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls and congratulations to all those who got their BFP!!  

I'm sat here with AF due today with aches and pains but no AF.  This knicker watch is a killer! xxx


----------



## Rainy Day

I didn't get AF pains in the 2ww when I conceived my DD.  I should add that I never get AF pains in a natural cycle.  I don't know if this makes a diference to your poll.

Regards.


----------



## Marielou

I had no AF pains during the 2ww, but then, I never do.  I only ever get AF pains once she's shown her ugly head! 

When I was pregnant, I did get AF type pains, but they started a few days after my BFP. 

Marie xx


----------



## nicky30

I had AF pains through all my 2wws  - both BFN and BFP. The difference on the BFP cycle was that by Day 12/13 they were getting stronger.

Good luck!

Nicky x


----------



## Edna

Hi there,

I had very bad stomach cramps in the tww and was convinced that the cycle had failed.

Fortunately I was wrong.

Take Care.


Edna


----------



## janna

I am so pleased to have read this, I test on Thursday and yesterday and today have felt for the first time as if the tx has not worked due to AF pains, but there is still hope.

Janna


----------



## flowerpot

bumping this up as its good for us girlies on the 2ww

Thanks everyone for your replies,

I keep referring back to this on days like today when AF is due, I'm in agony with AF pains but nothing has come yet!


----------



## Eggsey

Did any of you girls get "quivering" along with your pains?  Today is day 13 of my 2WW and I got pains similar to AF yesterday on and off in the morning and then the evening, along with strange quivering sensations.  I've never had these before ever, not even during my last two 2WW.  I can't decide if they're a good sign or not!  Any ideas?

Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northern Sky

Wow, 90% had AF pains, that's really reassuring!

Can I ask those of you who had AF pains and BFP, were they identical to "normal" AF pains, and were they mild or severe?

(I'm only on day 5 of the 2ww so it's a bit early yet, just thinking ahead.   )


----------



## SpookedOut

I had no A/F pains on my first ICSI cycle and got a BFN. I had A/F pains in second ICSI and got a BFN.

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky

Well, I guess I can now vote on this topic!  I had major AF pains during the second week of my IVF 2ww and I got a BFP, but unfortunately miscarried soon after.  So I don't know whether the pains were a good or a bad sign really, but at least I did get a BFP.


----------



## cathyA

Had mild Af pains on days 6 & 7 after ET. I normally have REALLY REALLY bad AF pains so these were definitely mild in comparison.

Also woke up night before testing convinced AF was on her way and would'nt go back to sleep again in case it was! - which it wasn't!!

Think sometimes I confused Af pains for constipation twinges, but I'm sure the ones at day 6&7 were implatation!!

Good luck

Cathy


----------



## flowerpot

Eggsey, I read your message then noticed you are now pregnant!!! I take it the month you got your "quivers" was your BFP?  Congratulations!!  xxxx


----------



## *Bev*

I keep getting the shivers, when i'm not cold - but I tested last night and got a BFN (although only day 12 of 2WW), not sure if this is good or not.  Don't feel any AF symptoms though.


----------



## flowerpot

Bev, I know you have got your BFP too, looks like quivers are a good sign


----------



## *Bev*

Quivers are indeed a good sign!  I also was convinced I was coming on, on about day 30 of cycle, don't give up ladies until you definately know its not going to happen.

Sending you all some   vibes.

Bev xx


----------



## jo &amp; ian

what on earth are quivers?  

i get terrible pain the day before and day starting my period, then it settles into a mild rumble.

i had that mild rumble for about 8 weeks at the begining of my preg on and off, was definate that it was BFN or doing wrong - so much so that i'm only just coming to terms with the fact i'll have 2 babies screaming the house down soon, still cant believe it.
i too wore an ST, and was on constant knicker watch after my BFP (didnt bother in the 2ww as i didnt expect a positive)


----------



## mintball

I got a BFP two days before my period was due, then started to get really bad af pains, especially when I got up quickly. I've spoken to lots of others and apparently it's very normal. Am 6 weeks now and still get the odd twinge and a bit of back ache.
The pains felt quite different to af pains, more severe. Hope this helps!!
Emma xx


----------



## jrhh

I had AF pains all the way through my 2WW and went on to get a BFP.

Jacks


----------



## flowerpot

so glad i started this poll 90% got AF pains with a BFP, thats really reassuring!

Every month when I'm on the 2ww I read back through these replies

xxx


----------



## Anne_7

I had very mild af pains from day 10/11 onwards not constant, but they would come and go.

Love, Anne


----------



## BH

Flowerpot,

Thanks so much for starting this poll!  I'm on the 2WW and have had AF cramps on and off already (currently day 7) - even though I do'nt know the result, at least I still have hope!!  

Take care,
BH xx


----------



## julsie

hi im nearing the end of the awful 2ww! i have been getting af pains since sunday which was day 7 after transfer of two grade a embryos. this is my second ivf and have already sobbed my heart out and continue to do so. i phoned my Dr and explained situation which is exactly the same as last time and he says i must continue with meads cos you never know but he said i can come in for blood test on Friday 4th rather than waiting to hpt on Monday 7th, as he doesn't want me to suffer all week end when im possibly right. however EVERYBODY is totally different i know somebody that had pains, the same pains they had on attempt 1,2, and 3 and got bfp, so you never know. good luck 

julsie


----------



## BH

Hi Julsie,

Yep, you're right, I've been reading the same, so we mustn't give up hope until we know the outcome for sure!!  Your Dr sounds really supportive!  Is that a private clinic?

I've not had AF type cramps as such today, but do have 'AF feelings' which I wish would go away.  I've also had the odd hot flush today(?) and bit nauseus, which I will put down to the drugs.

The very best of luck   - I will definitely check in and hope to see you have a BFP

BH xx


----------



## julsie

hi Bh, only just read your post, sadly i was right period arrived monday am, but had blood results back on friday.... feel very low..... i hope things worked out better for you. yes im private at acu uch, thinking of you julsieX


----------



## nic1000

I had AF pains for almost the whole of my 2ww - quite mild mostly but occassionally they were quite evil cramps, especially the night before pregnancy test at the hospital.  They felt exactly the same as I get when AF is on the way so I was convinced that AF was on the way right up to the moment I was told it was BFP!!!


----------



## Mandy1974

WOW i'm glad that i found this topic.

I'm currently on day 13, testing tommorrow, and good to see AF pains are good sign 

I have noticed that they have got stronger latley, so not sure what that means, and a weird feeling right down the bottom that i am sometime aware of, more in the afternoon, and when i sneeze ( which i do lots of recently) it feels really tight. Anyone know the reason, and is this good?

Thanks Girls

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jome

ladies, what are quivers?
I was really shivery for two days, without really feeling cold, but at the end of it I really did feel cold and had to wear socks and loads of clothes to bed to really warm myself up.. this was day 4after ET.. now I'm warm again, just like before AF... any ideas? or what were your quivers like?

going mad on my 2ww!
jome


----------



## sallywags

I had not just AF pains and BFP, but AF and BFP!

Jome - i got flushes and hot and cold shivers etc.


----------



## madison

HI All,

Were these sharp pains you were all getting ?? In the middle of your tummy or around your overies ??

Im confused.. I havent had them before 7 I am on my 4th icsi & WANT SOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Love Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyMoonlight

I had AF pains from day 20 of my cycle right the way through until I tested and beyond - still getting them on occasion.

They were just like the regular pains you get before AF starts.

I even starting spotting on the day my period was due but it stopped the next day.  Tested a day later and got a bfp.


----------



## kellydallard

Hi,

I know this topic was started a while ago but it has really helped me,I am currently half way through my 2ww on my 1st and hopefully last ivf cycle and have been getting loads of af pains,and sharp shooting pains towards my groin area 

Did anyone else have quite abit of cm(sorry if tmi) its just I am noticing little clumps of cm every time I wipe

Kelly x


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Yes I got a bit more CM than usual. Very unusual for me as I get hardly any at all usually (*never * see EWCM!) - I had a bit more creamy/lotiony stuff  sorry, than usual.


----------



## ophelia

HI there!

I also suffered AF like pain throughout my 2ww. It was so bad on day 10 that I really thought it was all over. I got a BFP and have continued getting on/off AF pains since then. on my last cycle,last year, I didn't get any aches or pains whatsoever and got a BFN.


----------



## Babyk

I am so pleased to of found this thread as I have it in my head its all over and its really just begun,  I'm on day 4 of 2ww and since day3 teatime have felt doubled up with AF pains in tummy and back.  As I write this I have took 2 painkillers so now there is only a dull ache in my back as if there is something pushing on a nerve as it feels quite numb.  

Any further advice or personal experiences more than welcome as it is lifting me a little.

Karen x


----------



## Guinness

I'm so pleased I found this thread too! I've had AF type pains since Day 6 of the 2WW (more to the left side but occasionally in the middle, lower down) - I was convinced that AF was going to arrive, felt like my nickname should be yo-yo knickers as I've been checking so much every day!! 
I'm still worried that it's not a good sign though - I'm also having hot flushes, feeling spaced out and really tired.... are these good signs or imaginary pregnancy symptoms!
Only time will tell.....

xxxx


----------



## Gailp

This site has really helped me relax slightly over my AF pains. Im due to test on thursday 4th May so only 3 more sleeps to go now.  I want to be able to place my vote on here and say that Yes AF pains and BFP  Crossing everything including my legs that this will finally be my turn


----------



## Spring06

I am due test 5th May and have had quite severe AF pains since EC and I too am pleased that so many people with this have ended up with BFP.
Spring


----------



## flowerpot

It looks like we've lost a lot of replies to this whilst the server has been down.  If you can't find your reply, maybe you could vote again xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i had af pains worse than normal which made me think may be a BFP


----------



## Charlies-Mum

First BFP I was posive AF was just about to arrive so didn't bother testing..... Doh!
2nd BFP (this week) I didn't get any AF pains but did get really really bloated


----------



## BTS

I had mild to medium AF pains during my 2ww (not that I'm THAT far ahead at this point but am past the 2ww).  I also had really sharp pains several times during one day that felt nothing like AF pains (quite acute) which I thought was the start of the end as well !  I think all kinds of things must be going on at that time so it's hard to know what is a good sign and what is a bad sign.


----------



## Gailp

I had such bad AF pains that I was convinced I was going to come on, but how wrong can you be


----------



## SydneyG

Hi,

I just wanted to let everyone know that I had all my classic signs of impending af - sore back, af pains ( so bad they woke me up at night), bloating, pimples on face and I can't believe how wrong I was! 
Please please whatever you do don't give up  - it ain't over until the af witch arrives with force - and even then miricles do happen!


----------



## janie77

Hi I just got a BFP yesterday - am still in shock, but I had terrible AF pains and all the usual symptoms of AF - sore boobs, spots, tummy cramps, PMT it felt no different from when AF is about to arrive.  

Don't give up girls - and if you get AF signs, you just never know.

Jane xx


----------



## Rocky

All i can say is thanks to the many ladies who have taken the time to post on this subject and given the rest of us some hope. I test tomorrow and wasnt holding out much hope due to cronic AF pains, but i feel a little excitment creeping back. God Bless this site.

love to you all,
Bec


----------



## julsie

Just wanted to say good luck, good luck, good luck XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Rocky

I GOT MY FIRST BFP - AND I STILL HAVE AF TYPE PAINS.....I JUST CANT BELIEVE IT!


----------



## julsie

wow, well done, you must be over the moon, wishing you a safe and happy pregnancy. julsie


----------



## janie77

Congratulations - am so pleased for you.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

I am now 14 weeks and I still get AF pains.

Jane xxx


----------



## coggy1

Hi Girls

I just wanted to say that I also had horendous AF pains even more so for the last 4 days and was convinced I was going to get my AF and I got a BFP.

I am greatful also to the other ladies who have voted on here as they kept a glimmer of hope alive whilst I was on the 2ww

Dont give up girls until the AF arrives

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## Julie-Anne

I spent hours looking on here during 2ww and found this thread very reassuring. For me BFP is unexpected and new. Massive af pains, cramps especially last 4 days before testing, spotting which I still have and felt like af was imminent which is why I was shocked to get a positive long may it last     

Good luck everyone


----------



## vicster

Congratulations Julie-Ann!!!   


I just wanted to add my experience of af pains and bfps.  

On my naturally conceived pregnancies, I had my usual af pains and pmt symptoms in the 2.

On my very recent Clomid bfp (yippee, happy but scared!), I had the same symptoms as the last two bfn cycles - lower tummy twinges, mood swings, sore (.)(.), back ache, waking up in the early hours of the morning and bad nausea.  These symptoms were pretty   in my bfn months as they were very similar to how I felt a few weeks into my natural pregnancies. 


So, certainly for me, symptoms are the same!!  
This thread has really helped keep me ane and hopeful

Thankyou!!!


x


----------



## kjones

I am so pleased I found this thread.  I had et 2 days ago and virtually from the word go I have had bad af pains.  They are slightly different from normal af as these ones are in my back and I am also getting pains in my shoulder blades as well!!

Dont test until 09 March so I have a very long way to go!


----------



## christinahagan

hi girls am so glad i found this site , i have been a bit worried i have been on the 2ww for only 2 days and ahave pains and back achce , not sure uf its from all teh sittong down ! i feel a lot better now and more positive now thank you


----------



## christinahagan

well i am sorry to say that i started bleeding on day 10 so it was a bfn for me hope everyone has better luck xx


----------



## jen_d

I'm so glad i've found this thread.  it's cd 28 for me - one sleep before testing (had IUI) and today have had some spotting & AF pains but after reading this it's given me a little bid of hope.

thanks to you all
jen
x


----------



## cissy

I had such strong af pains throughtout the second week of my 2ww that I had already planned my next treatment cycle. I was completey convinced that it hadn't worked. I had a pre af bloated stomach, cramps and headache, all of my normal symptoms.

How wrong can you be? 27th March -  .

I hope that this helps some of you girls. I searched this particular topic daily whilst waiting for test day to come round!

Love Cissy x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi girls, good thread!!!

Well Im on day6 of the dreaded 2ww, I had A natural cycle of FET do drugs no nothing just me lol.

Anyway for the past few days I have had Af feelings, today has been the worst!! Ive got that full feeling in my abdomen like when you have started AF and its realy making me emotianal.  Im not due till the 24th so this one will be really early! I was 8 days late on my last cycle so maybe I will be early, the earlyest Ive been is 28days (Ivegot a 30/32 day cycle) so this will be strange if it come now!  I just feel like its going to appear any minute!

Ive also been getting cold shivers 

Good luck everyone will let you know on my BF?

Love vick xxx


----------



## sam123

Hi All,

I am sooo glad I just found this site. I had my ET on Monday 16th April - (2 embies, 3dt) - 1st IVF.  My AF pains started the same day, but I put these down to the actual ET.  Unfortunately since then I have had constant AF pains, EXACTLY the same as those I get every month.  I've also noticed that I am more 'wet', have a lot of CM (sorry if TMI) and keep checking my knickers every 5 minutes to see if AF arrived.

I really feel that AF is about to arrive, but am trying to stay +VE.  Did anyone have EXACTLY the same symptoms as AF and still get BFP?  I have no other symptoms - no sore boobs, no tiredeness etc

I feel that I am going mad .  Am so desperate for things to work out, trying to stay +ve but feeling more and more that I should be more realistic and expect a BFN on Sat (28th April).

Thanks, and good luck to everyone,

Sam


----------



## caz nox

Had plenty the whole of the 2ww and got a positive!


----------



## sam123

Hi,

I just did a HPT and got a BFN.  Am not due to test at clinic until Saturday, but went ahead and did it anyway.  I've already arranged to see the doc on Saturday to talk through next steps and how long I have to wait between cycles.  Am feeling down but will soon pick myself up and start over.

Best of luck to you all , and hopefully I'll be back on this site in a few months!

Take care

Sam


----------



## Nix76

Hi all,

Been reading this thread all morning as I'm on CD29 and getting quite bad AF belly aches and lower back aches and got that pre-AF bloated feeling.

Feeling like it's all over  

This has given me some hope back though   

Please, please, please let me see a BFP on Saturday.....

Nix


----------



## allison kate

I had a/f aches throughout my 2ww and on Day 13 they got so bad that I was sure the witch was just about to start.  So much so that I tested to make sure so I could put a towel on and up came a very faint second line!!

Still getting some pains now and again but I'm sure it is everything getting sorted out down there!

Best of luck     
Allison xxx


----------



## Jools71

Hi Everyone

I had AF pains all the way through my 2ww. I started with lower back pain the week before test day and was convinced Af was showing up also had sore (.)(.) esp on a night but thought all this was the pessaries and I got a positive last Friday!!!!!


    to everyone I was glued to this thread and it helped me tremendously 

                                    love Jools xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Have started spotting now so don't think I'll get my BFP this month.  

Congrats to you both !!

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

So glad i started this poll all that time ago 

Having AF pains on my first IVF 2ww and these comments are helping 

xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

came in here looking for this poll so I could direct you to it.....now that's funny!!!


----------



## flowerpot

bless you !!!!


----------



## Nix76

Back on the 2ww again and back checking this thread  

Did any of you get AF type cramps and pains really early on in your 2ww (on clomid and pregnyl) and have sore boobs all way the through too ??

Nix.


----------



## cheery p

Hi everyone i got really bad AF pains in my 2 week wait and i got a   I still get them from time to time but not strong ones love cheery


----------



## honneybee

nix

I have just got a BFP and have had af pains all the way throu. I still have themnow as well and I will be  5 wks tomorrow.

good luck

mitch
x


----------



## em3978

I had EXCRUCIATING pains before my BFP!

it was nothing to do with treatment as i had none, but suffering from endo i'm used to really bad AF pains, and this was soo much worse, i woke at times thinking i was on fire or something daft... REALLY bad pain....

didn't occur to me til a few weeks later that it might be implantation pain... doh!


----------



## KerryB

I am so glad I've read this thread.  I'm due to test on Wednesday after our first ICSI cycle and I've had cramps for over a week and other pains down there. I feel a little better knowing others have had this and gone on to get a BFP.

Thanks girls.
xxxx


----------



## Denlake

Hi all,

I have posted my story under 41.5 and a BFP on the TTC over 40 board as I am one of the golden girls !

Many thanks for this excellent thread this kept me going and positive !through the 2 week wait whilst I was going slightly insane ! I had awful AF pains from around 2 days after ET that just got worse and worse so much that I wore panty liners every day in case. As well as AF pains I had stabbing pains in my ovaries that seemed to radiate to my groin but no implantataion bleeding- in fact no discharge or bleding of any kind.

I was swollen (still am) and had sore boobs though I am told a lot of it is down to the cyclogest (horrid stuff !) . The boob pains seemed to lessen toward the end of the 2ww but I am a little red/blueish in the labia dept (TMI) I am told this can be an early sign as the blood rushes to that area - I just thought I was getting thrush !  

My advice is please don't get yourself in a state as I did try to keep positive the body plays evel tricks and so does the cyclogest !

Good luck to you all

Dx


----------



## bib

I had hideous af pains on my 2ww and they carried on all the way through my pg.........

They did ease off and weren't "pain" as such, more that dull ache feeling that you get day or so before the old witch arrives.

My boobs did hurt, but they calmed down eventually.

good luck to all on their 2ww.

Love

Bib xxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

thank you so so so much for this thread. I am 1 week before AF and am feelign so strange have allowed myself t hope that we might be miraculously preganat naturally!!! Have had really heavy achey boobs since day 15 of my cycle (usually have 29 day cycle) along with mild but constant af pains (normally hardly get them) and - this might be totally deluded !) - i look quite glowy.... So AF due next weekend -- hope to be able to vote int his poll that it has led to a bfp!!!
Good luck to all
love fx


----------



## kitten1

I had AF pains during my 2ww and I hadnt had any tx. I had AF pains for a good while after my BFP too. And, as you can see, all is going well!!


----------



## Fluffs

I was never more convinced that AF was on her way than the time I got my bfp....  I couldn't understand why I had had such convincing AF pains but still not come on three days later        I only peed on a stick to make AF arrive


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Ahhh - and how wonderfully it ended! Your little man looks adorable!!
fxx


----------



## chillidog

Nix,

Mine were terrible infact I was so convinced I wasn't pg I took ibuprofen for it    

I only peed on a stick because the clinic told me to to absoloutely rule a pg out and I was mortified that I had to pay to waste my money on it... and another 5 tests after that too...!!!!! 

Very very best of luck to you - I was a clomid chick too, weird stuff but did the trick for me!

xxx

Fluffs -   I used to put my fave knickers on or go swimming to get mine going!!


----------



## *katie*

Yep, just got our lovely BFP this morning....after being convinced it was all over because of the af pains / twinges I've been getting for days.  Had been almost certain the witch had arrived a couple of times, but nope, thankfully not!  

Good luck!


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Oh god this thread is a lifesaver.... I'm Day 26, have some spotting and have been fighting tears all day today.....  If af in full doesn't arrive, will pee on a stick on mon...
Good luck good luck to us one and all
fxxx


----------



## chillidog

Katie - wow, congratulations!!!! YOu must be over the moon!!!! xxxxxx  

FWT - best of luck on, I hope you get to stick weeing on Monday. I have my fingers crossed for you and sending you a ton of        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *katie*

Thank you Chillidog hun!  

FWT I just popped in to see if there was any news from you.  Keeping everything crossed!


Katie x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

aw thanks Katie sweetheart - rally appreciate that. Unfortunately, not this month for us.... Doign another round of tx end of Oct so fingrs crossed!

Hope all goes well with your first scan tomorrow - you must be so excited!
Lots of love fwt xx


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi
im glad i found this topic as im testing on wednesday (day 30 of cycle) and i woke with awful af cramps but luckily after a lay down and a hug from hubby it settled, i was convinced af was going to show its ugly head!  the only weird thing im experincing now is rib pain....anyone had this as well??  feel free to pm me.

Good luck to anyone testing, waiting to test or have got there bfp's!!  xxxx


----------



## DMM35

Hi
Yes, I too had AF type pains but got a BFP. 2 weeks later I still have the occasional twinge. Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Trix100

Hi,

I had AF pains and PMT and was convinced it hadn't worked.  Infact, my 2ww was identical to my 4 previous BFN ICSI cycles.  It did work, still having AF pains now.

Good Luck
xxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Thank you so much for this thread!
I have been having AF pains for last few days and they actually kept me awake last night!
Altho i still have another 8 days til test date i had started thinking it was all over... but now i'mtrying to see it as a positive and my little embies are making themselves comfy for the next 9 months!
Thank you ona and all for all your reassurances and the very best of luck to each and everyone of you! X


----------



## SusanT

Hi all,

I am on my 2ww and not only am I having AF pains now, I was having them from about 4 days before my ET with donor eggs.

Can I ask you guys that have had a BFP that had AF pains during your 2ww and thought your AF was about to start, did you also get the pains before your ET?

Suzie


----------



## Bibi

I'm in my 2ww following my first course of clomid. The 2ww is soooooooo hard isnt it especially when its always  . Over the last year I have always got mild AF cramps from about day 18 which always makes me feel so   and  . I feel as though I'm just counting down the days for AF to arrive,

I've got these again so my hope is fading fast again even though I want to be positive about it. Has anyone gone on to have a BFP even though they've had AF cramps??

Bibi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Bibi said:


> Has anyone gone on to have a BFP even though they've had AF cramps??
> 
> Bibi


Hi Bibi

If you have a read through the replies on this thread and also view the results of the poll (on page 1 of this poll), you will see that the majority of ladies have had AF-like pains and got a BFP.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Bibi

Thanks Natashaa,

AF cramps are so negative and rejecting to me and I always feel like why would a little little embryo want to stay there or be able to stay there.

Bibi


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Just wanted to keep this thread going..... 

I had a blastocyst transfer 10 days ago and straightaway I had an pull-y ache which in the last few days has developed into af -like mild cramps. Had really lost hope and then remembered this thread which is helping me stay positive til Wed... d-day!

Wishing us all our precious  
Love fluffyx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Feeling v dazed and confused, but this morning got a BFP - convinced it hadn't worked because my boobs had stopped hurting, I've got af cramps (which I normally never get!) and last nigth i had a little spot of pink when i wiped (sorry if tmi).... oh, and last night I dreamt I had full-on af!
Just goes to show....

Wishing you each your own little miracle!
love fluffyx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Fluffy

  on you   chick, i am so pleased for you, i wish my test day would hurry up, it on the 25th Sun, i will prob test on Sat though, what would you do if you were me,I am still thinking positive and I know you may think I'm weird but, i have been praying every day that I get this BFP on the weekend, i don't think i could go through it again.

Anyway, take good care of yourself, i'l speak to you later, my tea's ready.

crazybabe


----------



## Bibi

Hello,

its so helpful to hear about you guys getting   even when you've had AF pains during the 2ww. I always get AF pains during the 2ww and get really upset that its over long before AF even arrives. I'm really going to try to be positive when they are there and remember what you've all said!

I've got a few days left till AF is supposed to arrive and had pains  recently but not today and yesterday so who knows! I've never had a   just lots of   so cant really imagine it ever happening. I'll let you know in a few days.

Bibi x


----------



## wee emma

good luck bibi


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Hi crazybabe - thanks for the congrats... still can't believe it! I would wait to do your test on sunday hun - everything crossed for you!    

Hi Bibi - wishing yout he best of luck too... I didn't think it could happen either!
Fx


----------



## Bibi

Hi Fluffywithteeth,

Congratulations!!! Are you still on cloud 9  

Thanks for  . I feel abit stronger today. The waiting game is hard as you know but hearing success stories like yours is encouraging.

Enjoy your  

Bibi x


----------



## pipgirl

Hi 
Its day 29 of 30 day cycle for me and ive had a dull ache like af most of today.
Ive been experiencing stitch like digging in ovary areas for the past couple of days and more 'wetness' than usual as well as constipation .
Normally get the runs and bleeding gums just before af and tend not to get cramps until im actually on,, so dont know whats going on today. Is it because of test tomorrow? Phychological or actual af.

Grrrr.
Wishing for a BFP.


----------



## nikkinoodles

hi i have had af pains the weekend just gone and the one before, sometimes have been quite severe but only last seconds. i am due to test tomorrow, but no sign of af today as yet. have been suffered with really bad mouth ulcers though, which have been driving me mad. by all accounts it seems to be normal. has anyone else had any weird symptoms?   x nikkinoodles


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi im back! 
Its 8dpo so early days but very af feeling the last couple of days which i hope is going to be an implantation pain and lead on to a lovely BFP for christmas!
I have bloated stomach, backache and af pelvis pain which has eased off alittle now...

Not testing till 2nd dec so fingers crossed by the percentage on here but like everyone feel that af is coming but not sure when!

hugs to u all xx


----------



## maj79

I have been having AF pains for the last 2 weeks, finaly got round to testing this morning (cd 39) and have my first ever BFP


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Af pains all the way through!! exsept 2nd week alot more and sometimes very intense!!


----------



## FairyDust2012

Wow the af signs do seem to be a good sign which is great for me lol as im testing on 2nd dec and so far had af cramps/pains for the past 5 days!!  

Fingers crossed that i will beable to vote very soon!!!!  

Thank you to everyone for replying to this post as it has given me hope and kept me positive thinking this cycle that just mayb its our turn  

xxx


----------



## Jess A

Just wanted to bump this thread up as I think it is really helpful!      to all!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Jess A said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread up as I think it is really helpful!      to all!


This thread is "sticky" so will always be at top of the board !


----------



## willywinki

Hi, i'm almost scared to type this in case i tempt fate  . I have been having twingey pain around my ovaries and less of the dragging-down ache that I usually get with AF pains. Anybody with experience of this and a BFP??


----------



## budda

hi i am on my first icsi 2ww and am feeling very much like af is about to arrive had et last fri its now thurs got all the usual af symptoms sore boobs teary and a leaky feeling down below am so convinced its gonna be a bfn next wed this thread picked me up a bit yesterday am at the toilet all the time knicker checking and worried about the mixture of pains im getting in there i think 2ww is the hardest thing ever!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi

I had ovary twinges for most of this 10 day wait, then 7dpt (with 5day old blasts) i got really bad A/F pains really low down   i am still having them now since my BFP  

Im have been told its my uterus stretching  

Good luck


----------



## Susanna

Didn't have AF pains, but then again, I didn't usually have them before AF either...


----------



## cinders35

Thankyou for this thread, and to all who have contributed!
You have just renewed my flagging hope!!
I have had af pains with my previous 2 negative cycles, I have af type aches and twinges again,( am in 2nd week of 2ww, 3rd cycle) but am just going to keep up the PMA and hope it is the blasts settling in.

  

Thankyou to fertility friends yet again!!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## MAL.

Hiya Cinders  

I have voted in this thread, I defiantly had AF pains, I was so sure the   was on her way, hang on in there hun     

Good luck xxx


----------



## JWTBAM

Im on day 34 of my cycle, i had af like cramping on day 28 but no af yet... my af showed early last month (day 26) but i usually come on by day 34 if i do come on... im crossing my fingers (and toes) i hope it has happened.  i've also noticed a "wetness" more then usual, i dont know if this is related to early pregnancy can someone give some advice please? i did test yesturday but was negative, although it was only one of these cheap strip ones not a proper test.


----------



## Jeps

I had pains during the 2ww and my little boy has just turned one.  I was absolutely adamant that AF was coming and couldn't have been more shocked when I saw the pregnancy test!  I had 3 iui attempts and 1 ivf and I got all kinds of aches and pains each time, I think the best thing to do it not to analyse every singel twinge or you'll drive yourself crazy.  Easier said than done though!
xxxx


----------



## BettySpaghetti

Maybe this is a bit early.. however, I had AF type pains quite badly during the night on the Wednesday or Thursday and tested a strong +ve on Saturday morning.

Since then I have had a couple of occasions where quite bad AF pains have made me a bit uncomfortable, but no bleeding.

I hear from all my friends and sister that these types of pain really are normal during early pregnancy.

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## MAL.

Congrats Betty Spaghetti    I still get af pains! Have a happy healthy 8 months   XXX


----------



## ilovesnow

Tested positive today (18dp EC) and have had AF type cramping for 2 weeks & some horrendous pains esp in the last week. I wake up fairly pain free and by afternoon/eve the pains get worse.


----------



## pipgirl

Me too a whole week of AF pains before testing two weeks after the embies were transfered...v strong at times but no spotting which is usuall what lets me know af is about to start.


Other sign included v sore nipples, tierdness, yellow cm,

Good luck to all in the 2ww!



Pip


----------



## Samb1256

hi 
I have been reading this thread with hope for the last 4 days as my cramping has become unbearable. I got a   yesterday morning!!!

THe cramping was very painful, still is. It has woken me twice during the night. It isn't so bad during the days, but gets progressively worse by night time. If I didnt believe I was pregnant I would definitely be taking a strong painkiller. (and I hate taking anything..unless its v bad) 

I hope this helps someone - I have been blessed by everyone's posts on this thread. It has kept my spirits up and kept me going.

Best of luck to you all

S xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi,

I had some really bad AF cramps during birth my 2ww's.  The first was BFN but on Monday I got my    This threaad kept me sane during the last week of my 2ww and helped to keep me  . 

i'm now 5 wks and I'm still getting AF cramps

 to everyone!!

Suzee xx


----------



## sallywags

I just tried to do this again, as i've just had another 2ww, more AF pains, and another bfp!!!


----------



## sprinkle

I wanted to add that I had really bad AF pains the entire way through my 2ww - and I just got my BFP!!!!!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

yep 3-4 days before test date mild af like pains started and now pregnant. first time got bfn no af pains but swollen boobs as usual before period


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! I got a   on friday and was so totally convinced that the IVF cycle hadn't worked as I was getting the most awful AF pains. In fact I was making plans for the next round of treatment! The AF pains started 3/4 after ET and then 3/4 days before my test date. The night before test date I didn't get any sleep as the cramping and pains were so bad. 

This thread really kept me going over the 2ww - so thanks ladies for all the comments, 

Kylecatxxx


----------



## harmony802005

just wanted to say i deff got af pains got a bfp 22 august but still getting pains and aches lol x


----------



## Avon Queen

kyle kat

congratulations hunny!


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou Avon Queen and congratulations to all the other ladies on this thread   AF pains seem to be fairly common even amongst my friends who haven't had fertility treatment, 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## nicnac1505

Other than cramps and pains, does anyone else feel hormonal?  I feel a bit teary, jittery and distracted, classic signs that AF is round the corner. Haven't had cramps, just a feeling I'm due soon...  

This 2ww is sooooooooo hard. Being positive is the biggest challenge yet!


----------



## saab

I had AF pains during 2WW from the 2nd week onwards and got a BFP. On my OTD and the day before they were so like AF pains I was convinced it had not worked and had tears!


----------



## Ed2008

I also has AF pains in the 2nd week of my 2ww.  I really thought it was over for me but I got my BFP on the 6 Oct and I am still having AF pains.
Edd x


----------



## moomin05

I had really bad AF pains in the second week of the 2 ww and really thought it was going to be a BFN for us, but alas no,  a nice strong BFP ! 

xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

nicnac

i was extreemley hormonal, burst into tears at work over nothing, and was snapping at dh alot! felt like i was going to explode! was more than just PMT, but i just thought it was extreme PMT due to the stress of tx


----------



## flowerpot

i come back to my post every time!
one week till testing and AF pains again, thanks for all your replies

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

flowerpot -


----------



## flowerpot

Thank hun 
have had a show this morning, 10dpt (2 day transfer) with 5 days to go till testing.  so am on bed rest now, trying to stay positive but its not easy as never got to test day before 

xxx


----------



## Spaykay

flowerpot - hope it's just implantation hun!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou

I had cramps and was convinced it was all over - both times!


----------



## Avon Queen

flowerpot - thats the worst bit - about 5 days before test   - so very intense & hormonal   - hope time passes quickly for you........as long as you have SOME symptoms thats good. and that could be implantation....my bfn i had no symptoms whatsoever, my bfp af pains and hormonal

good luck


----------



## ready4Family

Hi. This thread has been helpful.  Anyone get Af like pains in their second week of the 2ww, but then have them completely stop and feel normal again.  I had 2 blasts transfered on Tues Nov 4th.  The following Thurs and Friday (i.e 8-9 days later) had AF like pains..very strong Friday night.  Then since Saturday mornign have felt completley normal again.  Test day is tomorrow but wantt know if there's still hope.

flowerpot, am thinking of you today sending you lots and lots of positive vibes!


----------



## sjane1

Avon Queen said:


> nicnac
> 
> i was extreemley hormonal, burst into tears at work over nothing, and was snapping at dh alot! felt like i was going to explode! was more than just PMT, but i just thought it was extreme PMT due to the stress of tx


Avon Queen you havedescrbed exactly how I feel!! I never really get PMT so this is quite intense for me. Hoping its normal. Its only our frist attempt so think I am dreaming if i think it will work 1st time!!!! stay positive, so they say (Easier said than done)


----------



## ready4Family

I'm another example of getting AF like cramps and it ending in a positive.  So it really can be a sign.  Good luck to all!


----------



## Jade_T

I have been getting really bad lower back pain since day after ET not sure if this is good or not?  Today I have been getting mild af pains.  Reading all these posts is giving me hope and helping me to keep positive.

Due to test on 29th Nov   it will be a BFP.

 to everyone


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I had AF pains x


----------



## flowerpot

Hi everyone

I can finally vote on my own poll, unfortunately my pregnancy was very short lived but nevertheless I did get a BFP.

i had AF pains 6 days past ET lasting about 3-4 days with backache both low down and higher up. I'm CONVINCED this was implantation.  it wasnt full on AF pains in that I have horrendous AF's but they were like AF and enough to worry me and constant.  They weren't accompanied by any implantation bleeding. Anyone experiencing AF pains please dont worry, I certainly would think of them as a good sign if we have any more treatment.

 xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Thank goodness for this thread!  I've got 3 days til test day and AF cramps have been getting worse for a few days now.  I was starting to lose hope but PMA is back.  Roll on Boxing Day.

Jen xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

flowerpot - sorry to hear your bad news hun


----------



## Lentil

Anyone had a feeling like a stitch in the ovary/womb area and what was your outcome pls ladies? I have a strange feeling and has been consistent for a day and a half now.....had a pulling sensation when carrying the shopping bags today too.....

xxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

I did lentil but it wasn't good news for me. But I read lots of things on here about people having stitches and going on to have BFPs so think I was in the minority. Good luck! These symptoms are sent to try us eh!

Jen xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi ladies,

Well I hold his thread responsible for me getting absolutely nothing done today!   

It wud be an absolute miricle if I got preg this month as we have been ttc soooo long and am due to start our 1st cycle of icsi next month. However, here goes:

Approx 3dpo I had a sharp stabbing pain in my ovary lasting a few seconds (it was so sharp it stopped me in my tracks) but went as soon as it had arrived. Same thing happened on 4dpo but this time round it was so sharp I doubled over and quickly looked for somewhere to sit. Again it lasted approx 5-10 secs and then dissappeared as if nothing happened. This time it was a central pain above knicker line. Nothing really happened since apart from usual pmt symptoms. Last night however, 8dpo I got another sharp right ovary stabbing pain lasting a few secs. Now these are not what I would describe as AF cramps...literally just short sharp blasts of stabbing take your breath away pains.

Anyone think I have a chance?    

Eli xxx


----------



## scoobyboo

Hi girls

Eli i had sharp shooting pains 2-3 days post transfer...my test is on the 29th  

I've been getting slight period pain symptoms since thursday, feeling really hot and have achey legs, one minute i'm happy and the next tearful. Trying to keep  

Good luck

x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Scoobydoo

Ooooh lets hope these sharp stabbing pains are good news hey. I have read about a few people getting them and getting a BFP!

Best of luck hun xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Just to update so I can look back on this regardless of the outcome:

Yesterday I had AF dull ache all day which got increasingly worse as day went on. Did get another short sharp pain on left side in bed at night. Sorry TMI now but i also ad a random unexpected burst of diahorrea. Fortunately i was at home   

Was feeling quite hopeful yest but feeling a bit fed up today as had nothing..no cramps, aches, sudden pains...NOTHING!! Ironically as Im typing this some girl on 'shameless' programme just admitted having a phantom preg!! Hope im not   the plot! LOl!!!

So perhaps my cramps were related to a tummy bug of some kind. Ill keep u updated. Due AF Fri! Wil be ringing the clinic to reequest tx if AF makes an appearance. 

        

Eli xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

good look for fri Eli


----------



## ready4Family

Eli, I had AF like cramps the Thursday and Friday before my test.  Then they had totally dissappeared Sat-Tues...with Tuesday being our test day, which came back with a BFP.  So the fact that they've gone doesn't mean anything.  Good luck.


----------



## matchbox

Just wanted to say I was in a lot of pain the whole 2WW. Some days it was so bad I couldn't walk, just really bad AF pain! I really thought it didn't work, but it did! Pain continued during 1st Trimester as well! Good luck girls!      

Andi
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

Eli - how'd you get on today?


----------



## littlestar

Hi everyone,

I am so thankful for this site, I am going to suggest that our hospital to put a poster on the wall recommending this site, no-one can begin to understand what the 2ww is like and you feel so alone. This site is really an absolute Gem!!  

I am on 2ww testing 25/2. I had mild OHSS five days after EC but pain subsided. Today i have started getting stomch cramps so bad, doubled up with them, also lower back pain and (.)(.) have been swollen for few days now. I was sat here   thinkin   was rearing ugly head. After reading this thread I feel so much better and still positive after reading 'dont give up' on so many different messages in this thread.

I am tempted to test   ......but won't in case is BFN as not supposed to test till Wednesday! Want to stay    

Originally had two embies but only one when we arrived for ET. Only need one though!

Will keep you posted and hopefully become a member of the   with AF pains!

Wishing everyone in the   the very best of Luck   

Littlestar xx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Good luck littlestar and everyone else testing soon xx

Im very excited at the thought of ovulating this month and feel very positive....my cervix was soft and open too     

xx


----------



## littlestar

Thanks Specialmum, wish you best of luck with this cycle!!!!!

Oh well Ive gone and done it - Ive tested    - wish i hadnt its a BFN! Does anyone think I am too early to test? 

Would appreciate all comments as Im going   driving dh round the bend   !!

Many thanks and Good Luck out there!

Littlestar xx


----------



## Samb1256

hi there littlestar
it might be too early to test - hang in there a few days and test again on 25th. It can take a while for hormones to build up in your blood to give you a BFP. Don't give up hope yet.

I am currently 33 weeks pregnant and proof that anything is possible  

X sam


----------



## jazmr

hi there!

am on day 9 on my 2ww and have been experiencing AF pains on an off and it really worries me. am glad to have read about all your experiences in this matter. that gives me hope at least! i did a test this morning and i got a very faint +ve...is that a good sign? i feel like a little kid who has stolen a cookie. i just couldn't wait till saturday. did i do the right thing there? 
my anxiety is increasing and am so worried if i don't feel a thing and the same if i do at all! this is driving me nuts!

please comfort me!

jazmr xxx


----------



## littlestar

Hello again

Just thought I would update my last posting. The   has arrived for me this time. We are absolutely gutted  . Thought it would be easier second time round but it seems an awful lot harder having to accept it again.

Maybe third time lucky if we have the strength to start another cycle. Well deserved   first I think!

I didnt have any pains at all up until day 12dpt so I kind of knew anyway.

Wishing everyone lots of healthy BFPs.

Littlestar and Hubby

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

littlestar i am so sorry hun,  good idea about the holiday and wishing u all the best for round 3, xx


----------



## littlestar

Thanks for the support and kind words 'specialmum'. Congratulations for your wedding in August 2009. All the best to you and hubby to be!

Littlestar xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf

Hi ladies

Can I join?  And hoping some of you can reassure me.  Have read your posts but am still not convinced I will be ok.

I am currently on day 8 post EC, day 3 post ET and having quite bad AF cramps most of the day.  I had the same type pain day 3 post ET and got a BFN.  I know it can be implantation too, but this is so hard, have had lots of   today.

Any comments welcome, thanks, x


----------



## TWINKLYEYES

Hi ladies 
I'm new to this. I'm driving myself potty! 
It's day 8 today post et and I test on Wednesday due to having 2, 5 day blasto's. I've had a/f feelings / pains the whole way through the wait so far apart from yesterday, but the slight feelings are back this morning. I also have swollen (.)(.) just like before my a/f usually arrives! This is making me feel very  . 
I've been so convinced the whole 8 days that my a/f was coming....but I pray that this is all a good sign rather than negative!!! 
I thought I was going mad until I found this site, it's helped me a lot.......I'm going to keep on praying for that BFP!!!  
Thanks x x x


----------



## sleepy dwarf

Twinkle Eyes - my thoughts are with you, this is such a hard journey.  Did you have pains all the time since ET?  As I said in my post I am now day 4 post ET but have been having pains since yesterday.  Am hoping you are ok hun, be sure to post on Wednesday.

Sleepy x


----------



## TWINKLYEYES

Thanks sleepy!!! 
Hope you are ok. 
Yes I've had the a/f feelings / pains since the day before transfer, although over the last few days they are not with me as much. My nurse said it could be down to the cyclogest pesseries....I hope so. It's my (.)(.) that are now making me feel very low   as they feel the same as before a/f, but as I said I'm praying for a   and for you too!!!   
When do you test? 
This has got to be the hardest part of the process, I have a terrible needle phobia so thought I'd never get through the first few stages, however this 2ww is much much harder!! I've felt like I am going crazy at times.  
How are you keeping yourself occupied through this? Me & DH are off work (we work in the same place and have an annual shutdown) so spending this time together has been good but still it's dragging.....ahhh! 
Good luck & fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## LizzyB

Just want to direct all you ladies on the 2ww to the
Ladies in Waiting (2WW) Board 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

We have a 2ww testers thread where you can come and join
everyone chatting while they wait.....you're all very welcome 

*MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180149.15

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx

​


----------



## sweetmama

Hi Ladies, 
Im glad i found this thread, i'm currently in my 2ww and this is the exact question on my mind because i just failed my first try in IVF last Nov08 and just had my FET with the left embryos last week, three days after I started to feel like AF pains, i started to feel sad again, hopefully I can vote for BFP for the next coming week.
GOD BLESS TO ALL!


----------



## Redjodie

Thanks AGAIN ladies. 

I was frantic until just now. I test tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Only today have I had AF pains. Pretty harsh compared to normal.
I was almost in tears on Sainsburys when they started. I rushed home thinking I would find blood.

No blood. You never know, after reading these notes, I MIGHT even get some sleep tonight now... maybe

Wish us luck for tomorrow.      

Redjodie


----------



## sweetmama

Hi Ladies,

Well I thought this time will not come but it's here  thank you Lord!

its a  

Thanks for all your support & my wishes to all! xxx


----------



## Redjodie

Hi Ladies,

just wanted to let you all know, that despite the pains... I got a BFP!!!!!  Hurrah!!!!

Redjodie
XX

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I had AF pains in my 2WW and even though coming up to 28 weeks pregnant I still get them occasionally.


----------



## eknowles

hello ladies 
i hope you could help me i am now 4dpt and have had both occasional dull aches and sharp pains around ovaries and central stomach... can these be classed as the kind of af pains everyone has had or is it too soon??

many thanks 
em


----------



## Avon Queen

i would say sounds goood good luck


----------



## eknowles

owwwww well i've had a horrible night woke up about 3 with horrendous pain dull ache then sharp pains in stomach so much so i couldn't get back to sleep.. did dose off only to be woken by pains again so gave in and took some paracetamol.  now i'm achey but bloated as well.... just praying not af trying to stay possitive but am feeling quite sad today  

em xx


----------



## jen83

hi all 

just to reassure some people i had blast transfer on the 16th march and had a/f pains everyday. tested this morning and its a   so happy. pains got quite strong at times.

   and worring now till my 1st scan! 

jen83


----------



## Redjodie

Hi Ladies,

my pains came the day vefore testing (BFP) and they were really quite severe. Much more than usual. I felt like my insides might fall out!!!!
I was convinced I was about to start bleeding heavily. Not a drop though! Two weeks later and still nothing!!! Only three weeks to  our scan and all is well. Morning sickness and the whole nine yards!!!

 I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!

    

Redjodie


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies hope you are all doing well!!

i was so down yest and when dh asked why i kept crying i said because my (.)(.) weren't hurting anymore?!? as you can imagine he looked at me rather strange  .  anyway the cramping has stopped and boobs not sore so convinced it has not worked... i am now 10dpt and not meant to test until next mon (but think i will test on sunday as then in bfn i have a day to get used to it before i go to work!!) did the cramping stop fo anyone with bfp or anyone not have any symtoms/ signs...
em xx


----------



## Hayleigh

Hi em...x  

I have had AF cramps since 3dpt and then (thursday) gone 11dpt, (.y.) were only slightly sore   No sickness.

But have woken this morning to a    I had NO idea it had worked and even last nite felt it was all over....DONT GIVE UP!! 

        all the way honey....GOOD LUCK..xx


----------



## jen83

congratulations hayleigh. 

eknowles: my (O) (O)  hurt the 1st week of the 2ww and then the 2nd week nothing! yesterday its come back with a vengence and itchy so dont worry hun kepp up the pma       for next week 

jen83


----------



## JJ1980

Here I am again!   Just read through all 13 pages to see if I can get my PMA back.  Due to test on Wednesday so 4 days to go.  Have had the odd mild AF pain since ET but woke in the night to more severe cramps which are still here this morning.  Was convinced when I went to toilet AF would be making an appearance but nothing yet.  This happened last time too and it was a BFN which is why I'm feeling so down.  I know nothing is definite til OTD but have def hit the 2ww wall! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

jj1980 - sending lots positive vibes 4 u hun


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks!  

Jen xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

eknowles - my boobs wernt sore at all, was just af pains i had


----------



## Alidoll

Hi - can I join in? I'm on day 6 PT (d3embies) and have had cramp since the egg collection! Ranges from dull ache to full blown "doubled up - wanna die" AF type cramp.

I've to test on day 17 which seems like an eternity away (still using the crinone gel stuff - though that's due to stop on Monday). It's my first embie transfer (two of them) and     they are settling in and just moving the furniture about to get the TV in etc  

Great to hear there are ladies out there that have AF type cramp all the way through and still ended in a BFP...roll on the 8th June!


----------



## emnjo

Hiya!

This is a relief to read!!

I am 7dp 3dt and have had cramping since ET. Last night they were quite strong and painful, woke me up from sleep... Fingers crossed this isn't a bad sign


----------



## melo

What a relief to find this thread   

I'm 11dpo OTD 9th June. Wed/Thurs I had really bad AF cramps & was convinced she was going to turn up. Yesterday it seemed to ease up a bit but then today the AF pains have been on/off again & I've also got lower back ache. It's just good to hear others are experiencing the same symptoms & also how many have then lead to BFP     it's a good sign.

Mel x x


----------



## Bitsy Boo

this is so encouraging.
I had a blast transfer day 5, odd twinges day 6 and uncomfortable pains day 7 and 8, nothing at all day 9, then today day 10 I have had the most horrendous pain all day, not just AF pain but constant lying on sofa feel terrible pain. Just think this must be a bad sign.
Do people really have that bad pains and constant?

Good luck to you all
Trying not to go insane
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bitsy Boo

Forgot to say I also had an orgasm in my sleep last night which I always do when it is a BFP but does this mean it might have disturbed my little embies!


----------



## Spaykay

I don't think the orgasm will affect your littlies hun     for that BFP!

Kay xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

bitsy boo - no, if anything it will have relaxed them    didnt harm me


----------



## Bellini

bump


----------



## Tatsinder

I have been having mild AF pains for the last four days after a FET 8 days ago and was convinced I was about to come on. I've been carrying around protection in my handbag. This evening I got a BFP and am shocked. AF pains can be a good sign definitely!


----------



## iccle one

I got serious AF pains as I always do the week before AF was due after ET this time and as you can see from my ticker, everything was ok!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello my friend dierected me here I am so glad she did this is my first icsi and I am 6 days past et and I ve got slight AF symtoms was really worried.

Just go's to show


----------



## fingerscrossed61

i'm getting af pains i'm on day 8 i test on thursday hoping this is normalxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

shooting, twinges? yeah thats good


----------



## fingerscrossed61

They've subsided and my boobs don't hurt anymore normal? Xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah, come and go the twinges. my boobs wernt too bad, dont have to hurt


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Cool that's ok then I'm still quite positive xxxx


----------



## lisa_A

HI ladies,

i am 12dpt and convinced af i coming. i am also geting a lot of clear cm, is this a good sign?

i dont have any other symptoms, apart from af pains but had this feeling now for 4 days. i am using crione gel and on day 4,5,8,9,11 days past transfer i also had a ittle bit of salmon on wiping with the crione gel.

this is my second ivf, first time worked but baby died at 18 weeks.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

jesse4ever - im praying for you and sending positive vibes                                                        
pray for BFP


----------



## lisa_A

thank you avon queen, does it sound more positive then negative, its just the constand feeling of af about to come.
we might test tomorrow 1 day early just so we know.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

i tested the night before and it came up positive i hope the same for you


----------



## lisa_A

i am so scared to get a bfn. we tested the day b4 on my first cycle and it cam eback BFP but sadly the baby died at 18 weeks, so i am so nervous but want it to be bfp so much, i am scared icase its negitive

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

oh hun i understand, you wonder how you will cope with the bfn i know. i used to get very down. you will be more scared too because of the loss, which must have been heartbreaking, makes a bfn ten times worse   im sorry im trying to help here    but you know you can get pregnant and im praying you do. there is a "pregnant after loss" thread too that im still going on, and if/when you get bfp id defo join that they are fab


----------



## lisa_A

u are helping,  i just feel so negative, but because  i was it so much. i am thining of getting a cb digital, i have the one the hsopital gave but seeing the words pregnant is better then a line, but seeing one line is better then seeing not pregnant grrrrr see i am winding myself up.

what is the link for that thread as i cant say i have seen one like that on here.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

here u go jesse4ever the link to the pregnant after loss thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220001.645

for future ref, i wouldent go on there at the minute unless you feel like you can ....obviously full of pregnant women - obviously but think before you go on  for your own protection. the ladies are all fab

mmm id get the one that shows a line then


----------



## Avon Queen

heres another thread may help you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165806.630


----------



## lisa_A

thx hun, i will wait untill i know.
hope to see u over there tomorrow             

lisa
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

how'd you get on chick?


----------



## fingerscrossed61

hi all sorry i haven't been on for a while....... my head has been all over the place for a while how are you all?xxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

jesse4ever - was it bfn? im sorry  

fingerscrossed - whats up big hugs


----------



## fingerscrossed61

i had my BFN on 11th feb huni and now i'm a week late arrrggghhh this is all so confusing xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope its a good thing that its late I was over a week late after my first ICSI BFN  but not a good reason just late


----------



## MichMac

Hi girls, thanks for all ur advice I really appreciate it. I feel totally normal today and don't have AF pains... It definately plays ur head  
I had to stop myself from buying a first response test today and I will just wait till Monday for the outcome. I test in the morning and they phone in the afternoon with the results... That will be wait that I'm not going to enjoy!

Vw I think u are doing the best thing, least of all just to make sense of everything. As saffia said it might be a minor issue that can be sorted, u have come so far, hang in there, it will be worth it  

saffia great news about the twins u must be over the moon, I wish u well, u derserve it.

Have a good weekend everyone!

Mx


----------



## babydreams09

I just wanted to reply to this as I was really worried in my 2ww as I had NO PAIN..  I really had no feeling of being pregnant and no signs at all.  However, I did get my BFP.  The one thing I did notice was at 7dp3dt I had a couple of stabbing pains.  Nothing at all like AF.

Since getting my BFP though I've had very mild cramping, similar to AF, that is so mild I'd barely notice. xx


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies i wonder if i can air my thoughts with you.  i am 5dp3dt (FET) one had lost 1 cell and one lost 2 cells but still both were 8 cell with no fragmentation.  anyhow i have had mild af cramps on and off for few days and last night was worse with back ache and my tum bloated slightly like just before af.... can it really be all over yet?? so worried now...
em xx


----------



## Olivia

Hello girls, 


just wanted to say that i am so so happy i found this thread-i have read through it again and again to give me positive thoughts during this 2ww. Cramping has never been a great sign for me however although i have had cramping since day 2/3 after ET this 2ww it seemed to have disappeared by day 8dpt. Our OTD is tomor and still no cramping so for me thats a good sign. Oh have also have sore boobs the whole way through but thats prob the gestone however not had this either in  my 2ww. Hoping for a nice BFP tomor!!! Will keep you updated and hopefully be able to add my tick to the poll board!!


Good luck to everyone         


Oliviaxxx


----------



## MAL.

Sounds good    Good luck hun


----------



## Olivia

Just wanted to say that we got our BFP this morning-yipee!  I can finally add my tick to the poll! Just goes to show that cramping can definately be a good sign! Here is hoping this little bean stays with us     


Good luck 


Oliviaxxxx


----------



## MAL.

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Olivia

Thank you MAL!


----------



## wilsonak

I just took my beta last Friday and it was 698! I had AF cramps and felt EXACTLY like I was going to get AF. I even had a migraine which I get like clock work before AF. There is hope when you feel like there is not. Really AF symptoms can be great news. Hang in there! This thread helped me get through my 2ww.   that things continue to progress. I take another beta tomorrow.

TTC 1+ Yr
ME 33
DH 35
No know problems
several failed cycles of clomid and IUI
IVF#1
Lupron, Menopur, Bravelle
ER 14
8 Mature
4 Fert
ET day 3 2 gade A
Beta #1 698


----------



## Avon Queen

wilsonak - have they mentioned multiple pregnancy?


----------



## Mandchris

Hi all
Sorry for the me post, im not usually losing my sanity tis early on in my 2ww (and believe me Im an expert)! But I am now 4 days post FET and have been cramping all day now have light brown/red cm, please tell me it cant be AF already?! Trying to chill but am very worried.
Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams09

Hi Mandchris,    Sorry you're going a bit    on the 2ww.  It might be implantation hon?  What day do you get AF on previous cycles?

 that it's implantation and that this is lucky 13 for you xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

could be implantation. i would worry more if you got no symptoms/happenings


----------



## Mandchris

Thanks both
I hope your right.  I dont usually get Af unitl i get a BFN and stop all meds.
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexine

Hi, I'm on day 4 of my first 2ww and getting twinges and light cramping feeling...and my boobs are really sore. Feels like AF is coming...could it also be the drugs? I'm on crinone at the moment. 
xxA


----------



## wilsonak

Avon Queen-
My nurse did mention that twins are a possibility. My Beta 3 days later was up to almost 3,000. I go for an ultrasound this Wednesday so we shall see. Hoping for at least one healthy heart beat


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Just to say I had AF pains with my last BFP and then none with this 2ww/PG!

CLP


----------



## Avon Queen

wilsonak said:


> Avon Queen-
> My nurse did mention that twins are a possibility. My Beta 3 days later was up to almost 3,000. I go for an ultrasound this Wednesday so we shall see. Hoping for at least one healthy heart beat


mmm defo multiple me thinks! i know what you are saying, one healthy heartbeat is perfect in itself, let me know how you get on!

CLP - hiya, hope you are alright, liking the big bump! : ))


----------



## WendyWobbles

Hi

Sorry new to this site so forgive any mistakes with the abbreviations or spelling!!  

I am 10dp5dt and test tomorrow. I had really bad pain following the EC but after ET I felt fine. I had two sharp stabbing pains on the first day after transfer then nothing, then started to get the feelings that AF was on its way, panicking that it was all over I turned to the internet for help and found this site and my spirits were lifted to say the least. 

But 5 days after transfer I was struck with the most horrendous pains right across my abdomen. Its not cramping....... It feels like I have done 50 sit ups in my sleep everyday since and feel terrible, I called the clinic and they said not to worry as it was just my hormones doing backflips with all the medication us girls have to pump into ourselves over the course of the treatment and the progesterone pessaries I am taking. 

I have stopped trying to read my body for signs that I might be pregnant as I don't know what its doing anymore but I do know I petrified of taking the test tomorrow.

Has anyone had similar pains as me and had BFP?

Wendy
xx


----------



## babydreams09

Wendywobbles:  I'm 24 weeks pregnant and almost every night since before I got my BFP I have the same feeling.  I often wake up and catch myself tensing my abdomen muscles as if I'm doing sit ups.  A lot of others on my BFP forum tend to do the same so I hope it's a good sign for you


----------



## Avon Queen

wendywobbles

pregnancy "hurts" more than you think...

i had 2 shoots a few days after ET....it does sound promising, positive vibes


----------



## WendyWobbles

Wow thank you girls, I've been feeling quite down today but to be expected I suppose. I will try and go to bed with positive thoughts tonight and hopefully have some good news in the morning.

I'm glad its not just me that has felt this way and I know now why I joined this site. My DH is fab but its hard to explain things sometimes and even harder for him to understand a hormonal woman at the end of the 2ww!

Congratulations on the BFP xx


----------



## Mandchris

Hi all
Good look to those on the 2ww! 
I forgot to update my post, it was a BFP for me, I tested day 9 and am going for my 6 week scan on Monday.  Im having af type cramps still, particularly over the past two days.

Mandy xxxxxxxx


----------



## alexine

Yeah Mandchris!    
So happy for you....it's your turn! Congrats!
xA


----------



## Avon Queen

mandandchris - congrats!   

wendy wobbles - the way i TRIED to look at it was....plenty of time to feel unhappy after if necessary....enjoy the time you have with your embies......however long     good luck


----------



## Tama

Hello, hope you don't mind if I post. This is my 2nd IVF and I am 4dp5dt and have started to go a little   I have been having very mild cramps since ET, the last two days I've had some mild pain in my back and also a strangle feeling in my tummy, it's like I've been tensing my muscles and when I try to relax the feeling is still there like holding everything tight   

I know everyone is different and some people will get af type pains and get a positive and others a negative. I guess at this stage I'm just looking for some positive stories so I can try to pick up my PMA. I still have ages until otd - 27th but just feel like I should 'feel' something - sorry I know this sounds crazy but I do seem to have gone a little crazy over the last two days.

Congrats to all the BFP's.

Thanks Tama x


----------



## Avon Queen

tama - loving the wedding pic, looks like a gorgeous day. any twinges etc are good in my book. shoots/twinges....otherwise i didnt feel that much different. with my bfn i had no twinges or anything. with my bfp i had twinges i think a few days after embryo transfer...2 shoots on the side the embies were put on...then twinges randomly. my hormones rose to the point of ripping dh's head off a few times, and spent the entire afternoon phoning social services to discuss adoption. i was a mess tbh.....that was the hormones.....but some dont have any symptoms so i say do anything you can to take your mind off it (doesnt include housework cause that didnt stop me thinking about it!!) i say...dvds etc that take your mind off things, meeting friends, shopping etc...good luck


----------



## alexine

Hi I'm 2 days til OTD and had 2 shooting pains that went from my pelvis down the top of my leg. I also feel like AF is just about to come. I hope that this is positive!   
xxA


----------



## Avon Queen

sounds good alexine, let us know! : ))


----------



## Tama

Thanks Avon Queen    I guess like you say I need to try to take my mind off things and stay positive. Today I don't seem to have anything since this morning    Seems like having twinges and cramps make me think the worst and then not having them makes me freak out too    Thanks again for coming back to me. xx

Alexine wishing you tones of luck    x


----------



## wilsonak

Avon Queen-
You were correct! 2 strong heart beats  I am so excited but a little scared. Any advice?


----------



## Avon Queen

wilsonak - haha i knew it!! congrats!! ooh....erm...you mean with twin pregnancy?...you will probably leave work around 30 weeks....i used a dream genii pillow, helps to sleep comfortably and is supposed to help them go head down (mine did)...there are twin bumps threads on here chick you know....lots of ladies same situation....ask away hun if you ever have a quesh....

here u go, have a read 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244577.105

tama - ah mother nature is cruel giving you af symptoms for pregnancy! but for me, no symptoms meant bfn....good luck


----------



## Tama

Congrats Wilsonak    xx

Avon Queen well I haven't had any twinges since last night and have had night sweats last night so am now thinking af is on her way. Feel very    today. Not sure I'm strong enough for another bfn, over five years of bfn's is taking it's toll.

Sorry just having a huge wobble at the moment. xx


----------



## Avon Queen

oh tama hunny, thats alot to go through, massive hugs, you have every chance, each attempt doesnt know the other existed


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun x


----------



## MAL.

Tama love I had night sweats in 2ww and this time around, still get them. Hang on in there hun     

Congrats wilsonak


----------



## Tama

Thanks Mal and congratulations    xx


----------



## MAL.

Thanks Tama, how are you doing?


----------



## reb363

thank god this thread has just saved my sanity - wish I'd read it before I ate an entire tub of chocolate clusters as might have saved my rapidly expanding    as well.  

WendyWobbles did get her BFP btw.

      I'm praying that the horrible tearing pains I had very precisely in my uterus (9dp2dt) are to be ignored as well.  I didn't think they were AF as I never get AF pains (or AF until after I stop the drugs) but it did feel like it was uterus rejecting the embryo and sort of cramping to get rid of it.....and I suppose gets all tied up with the pains I had during my MC.

Anyway I'm going to spend the next 4 days imagining it's a good sign and I might get a BFP and keep reading this brilliant thread when I get low.  So thank you to all who posted and    on your BFP's.

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

reb - you SHOULD get some twinges (IMO) if something is happening in there. a million positive vibes your way                  well nearly


----------



## reb363

Thank you so much Avon Queen   .  Your twins are absolutely gorgeous btw xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Well I seem to be going even more   I have still been getting twinges but feel nothing else. No sore (.)(.) nothing! I have a thirst and do feel sleepy by about 5pm but that could very well be how lazy I have been over the summer   I have to say that I am very scared that this will come to nothing again   

Reb wishing you tones of luck hun, really hope it's a bfp for you     xx

Mal hope you are okay hun xx


----------



## Avon Queen

reb - ah thanks hun      hoping for bfp for you         

tama - i didnt really have sore boobs. just twinging/shoots. i remember that scared feeling...try and enjoy time with the embie/embies...its hard though i know. i found 2ww pure torture                hope it passes quickly and you get bfp


----------



## Tama

Thanks so much hun   I guess I just 'think' I should feel something or have a feeling of knowing that it has worked. You see I have a friend that got pg with twins one month after ttc. She told me that she knew she was pg from the start. So I have this in my head   Of course everyone is different but I'm in crazy Tama land at the moment   Plus we are in France at the moment visiting my mum. I will have to test (if I make it to Friday) and I am so scared of having a meltdown and not being able to just hide away in my bed at home. Sorry just feeling very scared at the moment! Yesterday we went to the races, had a lovely day however a young couple with a new born came and sat right near us, their family and friends kept coming up and cooing over the baby. It was just very hard to it there for 5 hours with the feeling of will that ever be me shooting about in my head.

Sorry ladies just feeling rather   today.

Thanks so much Avon Queen so nice of you to come back to me   x


----------



## Avon Queen

tama -   even when i got pregnant, i didnt feel pregnant   it was surreal. that feeling kicks in later on, and even then, it was just randomly feeling a bit queezy, i was only sick once the whole time. this friend, i presume, got pregnant naturally with twins after 1 mnth ttc..... one word IGNORE     Yeah, i can understand you wanting to be at home to test. difficult one to deal with away. but good on you though for not letting test day dictate your life   Good though, that you are with your mum   Eeek other peoples babies should be banned   no seriously, there was something on GMTV yesterday about baby free zones. for people wanting peace/annoyed by kids/also people ttc/people whove lost one etc.... i definatley agree to that, as i found it horrendous watching other people playing happy families, just like a knife through my heart. i used to feel guilty for having my boys, but ive gradually learnt i am allowed to be happy. i hope its a lovley bfp in france with your mum, i really do....i tested the night before official test day.....keep strong chick, big hugs


----------



## Tama

Thank you so much hun   You've put a smile on my face   Over the years I have tried to look at families and wonder if they had to really try for their baby or if it was just a gift they got granted the easy way. 12 months ago I would have had to leave, I'd have been in tears and would not have been able to stay.

Yesterday all I kept thinking was maybe just maybe that will be me one day and that was the only thing that kept me from tears. I think you have every right to be happy about your boys, they are lovely   I know when it is my turn I will be the happiest person in the world and will walk about with a cheesy grin on my face   

Yes my friend did get pg naturally, as all my friends have. I know I shouldn't listen to her but she is a little bit 'in your face' most of the time!

I will try to take comfort from the fact that you have two lovely little boys and didn't feel pg at the beginning. Thanks so much   xx


----------



## Avon Queen

tama - when i got pregnant the antenatal place was next door to the assisted conception unit, and i always wore a big coat incase anyone sore me!! didnt want to upset anyone. i cried alot in public places i just couldent contain it, it was out of control tbh. its such a strange mix of emotions all this stuff isnt it. i know someone who ttc for 1 mnth and got twins. she said to me "ooh i was quite disappointed it only took a month!!" and "ooh, i must be SO fertile" so i swore at her!! even though i have the boys! jesus. some people have no idea. your friend has no idea what its like ttc please avoid!! no, i didnt feel pregnant, just had twinges and i was very hormonal....and i was in such a state after having a bfn only 8 weeks before, it was unbearable the thought of having 2 bfn's in 2 mnths.....but your luck (and mine was stinky!!) CAN change. im glad ive made you smile. dont give up


----------



## Tinkerbel

Hi Tama and Avon Queen, 

Just been reading yr posts on other people and their babies!! Uhh! I am also on the tww and as usual it dreadful!

Tama- I have to agree with Avon Queen, avoid the friend who has had it so easy!!  They have NO idea at all and can only make you feel worse at a time when you need to feel as positive as you can. It takes all yr strength to keep yr head above water, other people don't mean to hurt you or make it harder but they doso best avoided.

I have come to the conclusion that if these people really are friends they will understand and be there for you when you come out the other side of this.  I m/c from our last cycle in April and at the time had all 4 of my sister in laws pregnant easliy and me m/c an IVF baby.  This does not include all the ubber fertile friends. I don't even try and go there! I keep my distance and its not that I'm not pleased for them but its just to painful for me to cope with.  Aswell, understandibly, new mothers are so facinated by their babies it seem dispite them knowing you are stuggling big time they can't help themselves always bringing conversation etc back to the babas!

The way I cope is to have very little to do with them.  Maybe I'm weak, but the way I see it is there ok, happy and they don't need me right now...DH and me need me right now to focus on fullfilling our dreams! If that makes sense!

Hope you are ok and best of luck for testing    Hey to Avon Queen and congrats on yr boys  
love Tinkerbel


----------



## reb363

yes totally identify - I've had some absolute shockers including my boss telling me the day after my ERPC that she was pregant with a baby due the same week as mine and so she needed me to step up on the job   

Avon Queen - I still have AF pains and guess what I also have a BFP.  7th time lucky, with a cycle that was almost cancelled as I only had one follicle and they thought it was wrong to take my money, bless.

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Reb congratulation   xx

Just wanted to thank everyone for the support and to let you know it is all over for me again.

Thanks again Tama x


----------



## MAL.

I am so sorry hun, sending lots of


----------



## reb363

Tama    Keep believing.  You'll get there and I'm really sorry it wasnt this time.

Reb xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

oh tama no     no no no its not fair


----------



## sara76

hi all 
do anyone have legg cramps after 1 day of egg transfar. i am so worried coz i always have legg cramps 7 or8 days before af. can u please answer my quarry thanks


----------



## Tama

Hi Sara, didn't want to read and run    I am not 100% but I don't think that at this early stage this would have anything to do with af. Your body has been through a lot over the last few weeks with stimming, EC and ET and it is only normal that your body will feel a little beaten up. Wishing you lots of luck hun, sorry I can't be of more help    xx


----------



## reb363

Leg cramps .... a couple of people on my 2ww talked about having them early on too.  It was the first I'd heard of it. The general view was it was a side effect of the drugs and to drink lots of water.  It seemed to sort it out.  Now they are pregnant btw    Really good luck Sara76    xx


----------



## rosalita

Hi
Just picking up on this thread - what a godsend - spent the last few days flapping about very heavy AF symptoms!  

And Reb363 - I am taking you as my inspiration - a lady 'with more experience'   - dont want to say older - that the process has worked for!!  Many many congratulations  Brilliant news.

Can I ask a question?  My transfer was 30th October and The Big Test Date is 17th - week today.  I have been given 3 Pregnyl injections to take as well as the delightful pessaries   - and before each have noticed that the AF symptoms have been worse.  The day after injection the symptoms seem to subside for a couple of days.  Obviously in my erratic state I am thinking that it is only the Pregnyl (and possibly the pesssaries) that is keeping AF at bay?

Has this happened to anybody else?  And particularly those who did get the BFP?  I know that we shouldnt be analysing every twinge but this is driving me mad!

Thanks for any help that you can offer


----------



## reb363

Rosalita 

I didn't have pregnyl (other than as trigger shot) as they tailor the drugs to individual needs- but I know two people who did (to aid implanation I think) and it worked for both of them   .  It's meant to be very good but it stimulate the ovaries I think so it's probably that that you are feeling.  

Don't try and second guess it - easier said than done - some days you're sure it's worked - others (usually slap bang in the middle of the 2ww) you're convinced it hasn't    - and in reality we've no idea.  

Only thing I guess if you are having pregnyl is you can't test early as it could show a false read.  

Reb


----------



## rosalita

Hi Reb

Cheers for that - makes it easier if you know what it is - I think the hospital could give a bit more information on this!!  HAd two lots of Pregnyl last time and didnt feel pains quite like this - only in latter stages of 2ww

Have been warned by hospital not to test early - although for last cycle I did test a day early - already knew in my heart that it hadnt worked - and then tested again.  I was right - BFN each time.  

However this is a new cycle and I am being   !!!!!  Was laughing yesterday thinking that the 3 embies might have all took as have had fairly persistent pain and they were all at different stages - 4, 6 and 10 cell stage - eek!!!!  Could be amusing!!

Thanks for getting back - all the best for you!
x x


----------



## sara76

hi 
  thanks tama and reb .sorry for replying  late infact i lost this page and find it again today .
i am now 6dp 3dt .still getting upper legs pain backache . and now af like pains . i am so tense   .
but this board gave me hope
goodluck


----------



## reb363

Good luck Sara        - not long to go now.  The second week should go faster.....hope you've got some nice things planned to relax the weekend.  I hated accupuncture so went for a facial which was great


----------



## Scouse

Good luck sara and stay strong X


----------



## flowerpot

I'm an "oldie" just popping back to see a few faces    and I started this post so long ago!! wishing you all much success and that much wanted BFP   xxx


----------



## rosalita

Flowerpot
                      
You deserve a medal - you have kept a lot of folk sane during the horrific 2ww - I know I have read and reread it during some dark moments.  Its great to see the post still going with positive stories - brilliant idea!

Rosalita x x


----------



## flowerpot

AW THANK YOU!!  

and best of luck for your  xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

flowerpot - hello love   so glad you got a nice new boyfriend treating you well


----------



## beccibo

have just read through these posts and has made me feel so much better. I'm 1week into my 2ww and since yesterday my AF pains havr started, along with some strange stabbing pains. My PMA has returned now. Thank u all for sharing your stories


----------



## Avon Queen

beccibo - ahh   its a good sign. you should be feeling something, if somethings going on in there....let us know how you get on!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

This thread is very reassuring. I have quite bad, almost constant AF pains. I am 4 days post 5 day blast transfer and the AF pains and backache seem to be getting worse. They do ease up the day after my Gestone injection though... (which I do every other day, along with the pessaries twice a day.) I've also had a mild headache today too. All the same signs for AF starting. It's so cruel!! 

This is my absolute last chance to have a baby as we are calling it a day after this. I so want it to work.   

Beccibo - have you tested yet? Thinking of you.


----------



## beccibo

today was OTD and i wanted to share with you that i've had the much prayed for BFP.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Fantastic news Becciboo!!!!! Congratulations - enjoy.


----------



## Avon Queen

beccibo said:


> today was OTD and i wanted to share with you that i've had the much prayed for BFP.


brilliant news congratulations!  xx


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Beccibo    xx


----------



## AliceFold

Love this thread.  Spend ages reading all the posts   

I woke up on day 10 feeling like AF was coming and have had AF feelings on and off since as well as back pain and really bad headache at times. Trying not to take painkillers.  Worst AF pains seem to come at night. Testing on Saturday and   it will be BFP.


----------



## irishgirlie

Just wanted to come on and give some hope to others on 2WW.  I had AF type pains for the last week of the 2WW and really thought it was all over on the day before OTD.  Well I tested just to make sure before I started drinking a bottle of wine to console myself and was amazed that I got a BFP!  Can't believe it!!  Keep the faith ladies xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

loving all the positive posts here of support you lot are wonderful          Irsh girlie congrats   

this is my 6th ivf and i am absolutly floored with af pains since yesterday 27th october = had ec 18th/et 23rd makes it  today  5dp5dt.  ( 1st time using blasts). i have otd 4th nov   

i know i am still in end of 1st week so still early doors but have never had such pains before. even on a each BFP i have had i knew cos i had implantaion bleed and twinges/stretching  this is just full on cramps.    NO IMPLNTATION BLEED  

other symptoms are really  bad headache , my boobs are just slighlty sore (am on 4 progeterone pessaries a day) . also in the past i have always been totally bloated with meds. this time  amazingly flatter tummied but cannot wear jeans as the pressure on hurts. and have lost my waist already ( meds?  ). also very tired at 3pm and sleep for 2hrs when home from work  NAd such a sore lower back likei have with AF. 

as i said not a newbie to this and know my on body this cycle is so so different tho ...so a bit 'confused.com'    i know the meds usually keep  AF at bay but am totally bowled over by af cramps i am a bit unsettled now  ;  

anyone with any knowledge please can you post  thank you  

Sunny   xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

after posting the above the other night i had an implantation bleed. smal pin prick size of blood in clear stretching cm. My cramps are still a bit AF-y but also some niggle and achy pains, that are realy quite painful at times. Come n embies stick and grow please !!!
 hope those embies are up to somthing   

love to all sunny


----------



## Lewbie

Hi, also just wanted to give some of you who are having AF pains hope.  I had cramps and that dull achy feeling in my abdomen for 5 days before my OTD. Also my boobs were not really that sore so I was so convinced it had not worked -  I was in tears every day and seriously considering downing that bottle of wine but DH talked my out of it.  I got my BFP so AF type pains really are not a bad sign. 
Good luck


----------



## willywinki

I'm 6dp5dt and am having my usual dull "pulling down" AF aches. Have been having lots of twingy pain since ET and a little before but this is different and very AF-like. Am also warm which is unusual for me and also typical of AF.....but it is warmer weather and we still have 2 winter duvets on our bed so really   it's just too much tog! 

As you can tell by the time i can't sleep

I feel a bit more hopeful after readings the posts on here. Please stay with us


----------



## willywinki

Achy cramps have gone, so i'm feeling a bit less on edge. I was completely convinced it was all over last night, everything looks worse in the middle of the night when you're the only one awake. DP found me downstairs watching X factor final, tucked me back in bed and cuddled me till i fell asleep. Am very lucky to have him.


----------



## Magoogle

This thread is great, was really worried about cramps but now have pma back..thanks


----------



## reb363

Good luck Magoogle


----------



## Melawen

This thread is JUST what I need right now - I am 6dp5dt and I am definitely suffering with AF like pains even though there is nothing to show for it.

Was really quite negative about everything this morning but now feeling much much better!!  yayyy!  

Melawen


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1

Melawen, it's helping me too. I'm testing on the same day as you (if I hold out!!).

I've had AF pains and ovary pain too which feels like it does before I'm due on so been really upset last couple of days but then when you read this, you just never know!

Are you waiting until OTD??
x


----------



## AmyCat

So happy to see this! I've been having AF pains since my ET. Glad to know I'm not the only one


----------



## mariemitchell

I had af pains all trough two weeks so bad i had given up hope and didnt bother to do a test 3 weeks later and no period so did a test yesterday and got a BFP 


Hope this helps and gives everyone hope  as i know how stressfull it is when you keep getting those niggles


----------



## Redchez200

I waited until my 12 week scan to post on here, but I can honestly say I used to come on this thread and read it over and over again on my second cycle of IVF as I was having AF pains leading up to test day. 

I used to think "some people get them but that won't be me".  The day before I tested I woke up with stronger aches just like the AF feeling where usually when I get up I take Ibuprofen because I know the pain is really going to kick off. I didn't take any ibuprofen but went to work crying in the car, phoned my Mam and told her AF was definitely going to arrive and emailed DH telling him I knew my own body and the test was going to be negative.  

I was due to test on Mothers day but decided to test the day before because it was to cruel to get a negative on Mothers Day.

And the rest is history really. To my complete and utter shock the test was positive  and I continued to have AF aches on and off until about 8 weeks.

So don't give up hope...


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to leave a comment to say I have had AF pains since 11dp3dt, some of them REALLY strong. And I got my BFP today. So keep the faith, it is a good sign.

Love and luck to all

  Nxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Hi, I just found this thread and have sat for an hour reading all your experiences! I am 11dp 2 day transfer FET and have had awful cramps on and off since the night befoe transfer. I feel like they have changed into af cramps though. 5 days after transfer I had pink bleeding, very light when I wiped, but nothing since. Today I had very very light brown when I wiped. (Sorry, tmi) I have been losing hope but this thread has helped xxx


----------



## nippo

I'm 9 dpt 5db and I'm really worried. I've been getting very strong period pains for the last 3 days and today I had a faint spot of blood in my knickers.  I'm so scared I going to start any minute, has anyone had these symptoms? 

My period would have normally started about a week ago. My clinic says not to do hpt  until Thurs. So I've booked a blood test tmrw...

So scared!


----------



## L21

Hi all, Im 12 days post et, 2 embies were put in. Had really bad cramping about 3 or 4 days afte 
r the et. And now really feel my AF is on its way! Feel really upset, have that warm gurgly feeling in my stomach that I get before it starts. This is my first icsi. Help!
Louise x


----------



## catesy

I had pressure feeling in pelvis and cramps before my OTD and thought for certain AF was coming, but she still hasn't


----------



## 1katieh

This thread helped me so much during my 2ww. There was a day when I was utterly convinced that IVF had failed and AF was on its way. I remember saying to my DP that it hadn't worked and making comments such as, "I know my own body" in response to his telling me to be positive. I decided to come onto FF and see if anyone else felt as I did, with strong AF pains and a feeling of being due at any moment. This thread truly helped me that day and I started to believe in the process again.

In the end, my fears were unfounded and I've just had my 12 week scan. Sometimes our instincts can be wrong - I would have put money on IVF not having worked. How wrong I was.

So, keep going ladies who are feeling like AF is on the way - it doesn't mean you won't get your BFP.


----------



## baby777

Hi ladies, 

Just want to know if any one had spots with AF pains. I just got my usual AF spot in my chin and I'm worried that AF may come now. 

Test is on Monday and it's now driving me crazy. 

Thanks
Baby777


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi ladies..

Some advice please.. I'm on day 2 post ET (5 day transfer) and i've started to experience some lower cramping.. not major but just petrified this might be AF.... Has anyone else felt this?


----------



## olive11

dmhw sounds more like inplantation - too early for AF i think. FC for you x

baby777 - I was spotty (still am) and got my BFP - I think its just a hormone overload, good luck x


----------



## fran1975

hi ladies 

just stumbled on this thread and its like a god send. I had my FET a week ago today and i started to experience AF pains 2 days later. i have had them near enough all week on and off and think AF is on her way. I dont have sore boobs but do have a heavy pain down below especially when i go to pee. I cant explain the pain other than heavy. 

dmhw5677- you sound like i did 2 days after FET. 
Baby 777- im testing tuesday and praying AF does not show over weekend.
this wait is driving me crazy. 
   to us all.


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hello All, I hope you don’t mind me joining this thread, been reading some of the posts to try and put my mind at ease!

Had ET on 16th Oct with 2 x 5 day Blasts.  Have been feeling slight twinges and pulls and (.)(.) have been a bit tingerly at times, but not all the time.  Today I woke up with a pain in my right side that seems to come and go and have a face full of spots Aaahhhh…..it is driving me nuts.  OTD is not until next Friday (28th).  Please help!

RoxyRoo x


----------



## pinkcat

Hi ladies for 2ww chat pop over to the October 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=271453.0 Good luck


----------



## Pascha

Hi guys, I don't write much here - sorry a bit of a lurker, but I thought this would be relevant to add. 


I had a twin pregnancy in 2009, which at 11 weeks became a singleton and is now my fabulous daughter 
During that TWW, I experienced twinges following ET, then nothing, then pulling sensations, sometimes very strong about 4dp5dt, which became a low, constant AF type ache over the next couple of days. I was sure the witch was on her way, and read every IVF diary on this site to see if people who had AFs went on to get BFPs. To our amazement, it was a twin conception. 


I have just had another 2ww (2 years later, after transfer of 2 blasts) which has even stronger betas, so we are anticipating that it may be twins again. This time, I only had a day of pulling sensations at 3dp5dt and no AF pains at all. Of course I was now sure it hadn't worked because I DIDN'T have AF pains!!


I had a sore lower back and upper thighs (like I'd been to the gym), I was more tired than Cyclogest (progesterone) made me during previous  failed cycles and much more thirsty / peeing constantly at night. I found it difficult walking long distances at pace (towards end of TWW) and generally had to slow down completely or I'd feel knackered, with twinges in my thighs/groin. I also felt kind of dreamy dizzy like nothing else mattered, a feeling I remember from 1st pregnancy. 


Hope this helps anyone going through their 2WW - good luck & babydust to everyone!!!
Pascha


----------



## heavaar

Hi ladies, Im so relieved to have found this thread! I am 6dp a 5dt had 2 blasts put in this time and I woke up this morning with bad af type pains and all hope disappeared out the window. Now I have calmed down and after reading some of the posts on this thread I'm feeling positive again! Xxx


----------



## heavaar

Hi ladies! Just thought I'd update to say after all the worrying and pretty bad af pains on and off since Saturday I finally got my   today so please please please do not give up hope if you are like I was and desperately searching for answers re-af pains and early pregnancy it does seem as though it's quite normal!!!!


----------



## SamanthaB

Congratulations Heavaar!  xx


----------



## mincepie

Hello

Can I ask if anyone has had af pains with spotting? I test on thu, have had af pains and some spotting yesterday and today. Not sure if I am coming or going, is it af coming or is it a good sign? Stupidly did 2 tests , both negative, but probably too early.

Any opinions or experiences welcome.

Mincepie x


----------



## Stacybella

Hi there! I thought I would jump on the bandwagon and have my say!
I had my 5 day blastocyst transferred on 16th nov 2011. I really did feel bloated and Premenstrual in the dreaded 2 week wait, back ache, abdominal twinges, ovary pain, so I truely believed I was going to come on and all that I had been through had been a complete waste of time! But I stayed positive and tested on my test date set by the clinic and on the 27th nov 2011 I discovered I was infact pregnant!
So don't think the worst, our bodies have a lot of work to do and besides I think a lot of it is still down to all the hormones and drugs etc. 
So stay positive! Best of luck!


----------



## Jean Gray

I'm glad I read this. I'm on a Clomid cycle and been having AF type cramps since Wednesday. I'm also starving hungry and very sick and get tired easily. My other half is dreading me being pregnant if this is what it's like ha ha. Did a test yesterday and today but negative. I have irregular cycles so testing on days 24 and 25 was probably jumping the gun. I've got about 40 of the strip pregnancy tests so I'm just doing one a day until its either positive or my period comes. I think I need a hobby other than examining my body in mKnute detail! Here's to a relaxed Christmas.


----------



## Mrs Billy

I've come on this thread for a bit of reassurance   I'm 8dt5dt today and I've got af  type cramps. No spotting or bleeding yet though... I hoping this is a good thing - normally when I have af cramps it's after the bleeding gets well underway but I can't help worrying. Still, it's reassuring to see that 86% of the people voting on this poll had cramps & a BFP. I'm trying hard to stay  

OTD on Tuesday 

Amanda x


----------



## Peaceperson

Hi I am day 11 post transfer getting lots of cramps   convinced bleeding is on it's way. Finding it really hard to stay positive


----------



## chamois

Hi Ladies, can I please join?? My test date is 13th dec, I am having so bad cramps that I kept going to toilet to check.  I feel dreadful and the thought of another disappointment is killing me.
On a positive note I llove reading everyones comments and advice so fingers crossed x


----------



## Boggler

Hi all,

I got my BFP this morning.  I had very bad AF cramps from the day of transfer. The same AF cramps that have kept me from taken a single pregnancy test in two years " cause I knew i wasn't pregnant" .

There was nothing different with the cramps. The same old devils with accompanying bowel cramping. 

I had no symptoms and wasn't expecting the BFP.!

So hang in there ladies it can be you!

Regards
Boggler


----------



## SamanthaB

Congrats Boggler! Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello hope you don't mind me cruising on.. 

May I ask if any of you have had a burning like pain in your ovaries and got a BFP.. I've not got cramping as such but this bizarre little burning like pain.. Not really had this before.. Maybe I'm wanting to believe the pain is real as i've been in a right miserable, moody mess since transfer on Thursday 8th with FET & 5dt.. I'm hoping thats the HRT and not AF on route!

Anyhow love to all... I've got ages to go on 2ww.. i'm only on day 4 and i'm    it in more ways than one!

xx


----------



## BobbyS

Just wanted to post this somewhere because this thread and the 'symptoms in 2WW' thread (that is now locked) really helped me in all of my 2WWs.

All of these were within 8dpt at which point I tested and got my bfp

1dp5dt AF cramping
2dp5td AF cramping
From 3dp5dt - Thirsty, AF cramps, wet feeling, bloated (that could have been my ovaries), metallic/bitter taste (which I still have)
4dp5dt - black spotting in crinone
Tingling nipps, painful boobs (progesterone?)
Emotional - welling up over stupid things - listening to 'Lady in Red', I mean WT...??
Dizzy if I overexerted myself - we were moving so I was cleaning cupboards and had to keep stopping
Sudden hunger - had to eat straight away or felt dizzy


The only thing I would say about the AF cramps I have had in successful cycles compared to negative ones is that the cramping tends to be down one side of the uterus and slightly milder as opposed to across the middle and very strong.

Good luck to everyone reading this in their 2WW! x


----------



## Affy x

Hi all, 

This is my first post and I just wanted to say how great it is reading all these comments and seeing all the BF P's!

I had my FET last Thursday and had stomach cramps straight away. I thought they would settle but they have been pretty constant. Today is the first day I would class them as mild! 

I started to search sites for encouragement but you never get a straight answer so was really pleased I found all your comments. They have restored some of my faith. I really was beginning to feel like that was it.

Anyway just wanted to share... great job ladies x

Test is due on Boxing Day (could have been worse, could have been Christmas Day) so I'm keeping everything crossed XX


----------



## Estcherry

Hey affy,  good luck tomorrow.  I'm testing on the 27th, one day before my official test at the hospital, can't wait to finally know!

E


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

This has been an eye opener.. i always have cramps before af but this month they are really strong and not even a hint of the witch yet  Shes usually there within a day or two but 3 days of cramps now and im expecting her on tuesday at the latest.... (you watch she'll turn up tonight now i've posted this lol  _please don't show_)


----------



## incognito

Affy - whats the result? Did you get your BFP?

Kaitlyn when is your test day? I have mine on the 30th and yesterday was day 2 on the 2ww and im just all over the place. I wish I could just test earlier. sending you lots of


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Nah she showed up on the tuesday, hope the upcoming icsi has better results than mother natures way lol.... 

Good luck with yours


----------



## Lesley007

Hi my FET with three little'uns was on jan 14th and my otd is the 26th jan. I've been having some light twinges and  cramps today which after reading all the lovely posts on this thread has made me feel hopeful that maybe this time we'll finally get a BFP !! 
All the very best to everyone xx


----------



## bevrossi

Hi Lesley, I had my FET 13th Jan and my test date is 26th too.... Just to ease your mind a little i have had little cramps or burning pains today in my lower tummy Not sure if its a good or bad sign as its my 1st ivf so im not well up on all symptoms    Also have been so positive all along but today feeling realy down about it all   
Hope our news is a big fat BFP on the 26th x x x


----------



## Loclot2

hello all....... first time here!

Thia's my 3rd IVF hope its the one 
i had my ET on 16th Jan, my test on 27th so after u bevrossi and lesleyW, prayer to get BFP . my symptoms start on 3dpt with light af cramps, next night while sleeping i had like a pin punch me and made me jump! i was like am i dreaming!! then just on and off AF cramps and back each on sunday i had nuesia and in the after noon a mild to strong 1 ovary pain with the back and leg for about 3hr. today the af cramps was more with lower back pain!!!

so confused  

keeping up positive


----------



## pinkcat

Hi loclot2, come on over and join the Jan 2ww group, it's where the main chat is happening http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277895.0

Good luck


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Just to let everyone know that i had really bad period pains from et throughout my 2ww and got a   today yeeehaaa!! xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Its been 3dpt and I have started to feel slight cramping in stomach but quite low down, they are not period pains but almost like shooting pains is the best way to describe them although they are not really painful just a little uncomfortable more than anything.

Anyone experiences these and then for a ? I am not due to test until 13th Feb, but just cant bear this wait. I know itw ould be too early if I test now so going to be strong!

*Maybe baby* - Congratulatons to you on your . You got your good news on the same daye I had my frozen transfer. I had 2 Day Grade 4 Blasts transferred after failed fresh blast transfer in Oct. Really hoping to get a  this time.


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

hey hun,

Thanks for the congrats!! Still in shock! I would say they were differently shooting pains that almost took your breath away at times...and unlike period pains....didnt last very long...period pains usually linger these went away as quick as they came....fingers crossed for your BFP hun....whens your OTD xxx


----------



## Emi777

HELP!!!!  Im on day 11 or 12, not sure if you count transfer day!  I am getting so inpatient waiting for the 10th to come    
Have hot flushes and sweating alot during the night!  Does anyone know that if it were a -ve would l have bleed by now?
Lat time i tried i.v.f i bled on day 5 so because i havent so far, i think im getting my hopes up!  My emotions are up and down!
Hope everyone else is coping


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Maybe

My OTD is 13th Feb, if I make it that long.  Probably end up doing it on 12th which is a sunday so would rather do it when I know I will be at home for the rest of the day and can either cry all day if BFN or celebrate if BFP.

I am now 4dpt and havent had any AF pains so hoping that is good sign, although I am on an increased does of HRT so do you know if that would have an effect having on AF pains?

Congrats again to you! Its lovely to see good news.

Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## L21

Hey, I'm on my 2ww too! Had period pain throughout last time and a BFN. With bleeding the day before testing. This time I've had no pains, except the initial discomfort after egg collection. So maybe that's a good thing?! Due to test on Monday 13th! 
X


----------



## Babybelle80

Hey Louie21, Im due to test on 13th too. Think Im going to do it a day early on the sunday instead. Im sure it will give an accurate reading either way.

 YOU GET YOUR  .

Keep my posted! xxx


----------



## L21

Hey babybelle, fingers crossed for you too! Btw what are grade 4 embies, is that good?
Xx


----------



## Babybelle80

louie21 - I think a grade 4 blastocyst is meant to be quite good, it does also depend on fragmentation and stuff but as far as I know blasts at grade 4 are good, grade 5 are when they are starting to hatch and grade 6 are fully hatched blasts. I think!!

I have done alot of reading.lol.

But saying that from what I have read alot of people have got BFP with grade 2 and 3 blasts so I dont no if it matters that much.  I think its the fragmentation in the blast that matters most and if they have alot of fragmentation then they probably wouldnt ever be transferred back anyway.

the grading for 3 day embies is different I think, not sure about them though as I only had blasts, although I think the grading for them is reversed.

xxx

xxx


----------



## L21

Hey babybelle, 
I've got AF pains now and that queasy kinda feeling that makes me think its on its way! Feeling bit despondent. Hpw are u doing?
No, my embies were put in day 3 and they said they were top grade. But guess its really early.
Louie Xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Hey Louie, - its so frustrating isnt it! I have started to feel AF pains a little today but dont seem full on like they normally would.  Not long for us now huni!  I know I shouldnt be going to risk doing test a day early on Sunday.

Hope the next few days go quickly for us xxxx


----------



## kylie1971

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for this thread. I had a fresh transfer from an egg donor on the 2/2 have cramped from around 3 days after this. I tested on 10/2 which was negative but hoping it was just too early. It is so reassuring to read this thread and I promise I won't do hpt until my OTD!!

thanks again


----------



## L21

Hey all, I've had AF pains since Wednesday and queasiness, but still no sign of bleeding. Due to test tomorrow but can't handle a negative result so don't want to test! Arrgggh!
Good luck to those due to test tomorrow!
Xx


----------



## shadowbabe

Its hard not to read all the bodies signs to be honest. I am trying to remain positive.
But last night went to bed with dull pains down below and sore-ish boobs and then this morning woke up with the same.
Also I am now getting the sweats and dull achy bones. And my body has done all these things always before the period shows.
So trying to remain positive but if I know my body then the period is on the Horizon and due for Valentines Day.

Did anyone who got a positive have their body telling them exactly the same that they were going to come on as normal but then still tested positive? Cos I dont feel any different than i do any month with my period about to make an appearance.

Thanks so much for reading xx


----------



## mrsw32

Morning Shadowbabe,

Please dont worry,i finished my 2ww today with a bfp! Iv been having time of the month pains and hot flushes(just like i normally do) for the past 10days,and even some spotting and it still worked!  I had done 3 hpt last week,all +ve,and wen i went to my clinic i said to the consultant i feel due on,this is how i feel every month the test must be wrong! But was asssured that the symptoms are the same,and if you have never been pregnant before(like myself) you dont have anything to compare it to except your monthly feelings! She also said some people wont feel any different,some will bleed,and some wont,so not to worry,keep as calm as you can and take 1 day at a time, which is what i am trying to do...easier said than done...things are still sooo early after all!!
Wishing you all the very best  

Kat x


----------



## shadowbabe

Thank you so much mrsw32, I needed to hear that to get back into hopeful and positive mood. As I know writing it off so soon and feeling down is not going to help.

Congratulations on your BFP hunny, am so happy for you  

As my Mum says to me, I shouldnt worry as she had these pains with my sister, and my sister is now 36 years old.

When we all hit a wobble it's wonderful people like you that give us hope!

Please keep in touch with me  
xxx


----------



## shadowbabe

Louie21 how did you get on hunny, ive been thinking of you   xxx


----------



## L21

Hey Shadowbabe,

I've not tested yet!! I wimped out and didnt, will test tomorrow (or posibly tonight).
Woke up with strong AF pains, but no sign of any bleeding. Felt queasy this morning too, but the boobs are only a tiny bit sore and normal apart from that. Think some of this feeling might be the pessaries, they make me bloated and gassy (not nice!)

x


----------



## laurac1988

Have strong AF pains at the moment on 10DPO. tested this morning but BFN :-( Naughty for testing early!

Will wait until 14/15DPO...


----------



## Ticky

Hiya

I'm 6 days into my 2ww (not including ET day) and Ive got awful stomach pains. Ive never had AF pains as my periods are relatively short and completely painless (don't hate me lol) so i have no idea if these are the same. Any ideas what the pain could be? It only really started like this yesterday and i feel tender everywhere, like when you have the flu your body aches?? 

I hate this 2ww...i just want to know now x


----------



## Tigerboo

Hi
I got my BFP on Friday but have had strong AF cramps since Wednesday night. I was so convinced she was here. Why do our bodies have to play tricks?!

Lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

I have been lurking..

I had transfer last fri, since monday ive had periodtype cramps and hot flushes started yesterday. Pains had got worse this morning and ive had a headache   

Needless to say my    has hit a downward spiral.

So hard to remain calm.

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams09

Jillyhen,  Hot flushes were one of my only early pregnancy signs.  I'm usually quite cold but when I got my BFP I was really warm.  Also, I got headaches all through pregnancy too... so it could all be good signs for you


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Babydreams.
Still having pains, and now there is slight bleeding.. My    is a bit low dunno what to think..
Jillyhen x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread, however I started spotting brown this am, it s light and none onto pant lire, but there hen I wipe after the loo! I'm also very hot, like before af.
I'm 8dp 5dt, my   is at an all time low.
I'm wondering if him upstairs is having a laugh! And what on earth have I done to deserve this!   
Sorry for the me post xxx


----------



## daisha

hello i am also new to this site. I hope your ok not sure what i can say to help you feel better Rachel as i am kinda scared myself. i am on day 6 following embryo transfer. Last night i had stomach cramps which felt like i was just about to start my period the cramps have been on and off throughout the day i also have a bit of pain in my groin area. I feel as if i am going slightly mad. Don't feel up to talking or seeing any of my friends or family at the mo my mind feels as if its somewhere else. Convincing myself already that it has'nt worked for us!!
I hope your ok!!


----------



## rachel petch

Oh, your feeling s are absolutely normal, as I feel exactly the same, totally don't wanna talk or see anyone, just wanna be on my own nod just hope the spotting has stopped completely by tomorrow!!! Xxxx


----------



## daisha

Fingers crossed for you i will be thinking of you. thanks for making me feel not quite so mad. 
Daisha


----------



## rachel petch

Oh we must be a little unhinged to be actually going through this in the 1st place!!!!!!  xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Daisha
Im the exact same, i go out for an hour and then cant wait to get home again..
Im never like that
Rachel i totally agree i have ones   that it works for us, if he dosent listen i dont know what to do..   
Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls
Just to let you know i got my BFP this morning.. This time i had cramps right thru.
I had ivf last year and didnt have a symptom.
Jillyhen  to you all


----------



## Faithope

I had AF pains in the 2nd week of 2ww, resulted in BFP (chemical) never had AF pains in BFN cycle from ICSI last year


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw faith 
Sorry to hear that.  
How do you have a chemical pregnancy confirmed?
Jillyhen x


Jillyhen


----------



## Faithope

*jillyhen* I had a strong positive HPT on OTD, symptoms were strong. Two days later I woke up and all symptoms had gone, so i tested again, HPT had a very faint line, digi said not pregnant despite it reading pregnant 1-2 only 48 hours before. Clinic took my negative test that I had a day after the faint ones as the pregnancy failing and nurse said it was a Biochemical pregnancy. I am still awaiting a bleed  I'm in complete mental torture


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw god love you..
Sorry for asking hun


----------



## Faithope

Thats ok hun,   xx


----------



## Ticky

My af pains went onto a


----------



## Jillyhen

faithhope
If you are still lurking how are you doin??
Jillyhen


----------



## Faithope

Jillyhen, I am doing ok, got the GP's tomorrow so hopefully get her to do some tests before our followup xx


----------



## Peace50

I've been lurking for awhile, so I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing the thread. I'm feeling a bit down tonight, my test day is on Monday and I've been having AF cramps for 6 days, today my boobs have started tingling and I'm exhausted. I've convinced myself AF is around the corner and it's going to be negative, my dh is being optimistic and says I'm glowing (nope- I'm just sweating as I'm having hot flushes). I've never experienced such mental torture as the 2ww.


----------



## leedargh

Hi Peace, I'm testing on Monday too!!
For the past two weeks I've had cramps but quite mild. Ive also had lower back pain and a cramping sensation  in my pelvis. I'm so anxious right now, I'm just praying the cramping doesn't get stronger. 

My nipples are like bullets at the moment too!!
Good luck to you on Monday.


----------



## HunterICSI

Hi all, 

we only had 1 grade 1-2 emryo left ET was 10/03/2012 test on 22/03/2012 

had period like pains start last night after all other discomforts been gone since monday im petrified but trying to hold it together 
had a dodgey dream weds night not sure if i had an OG whilst asleep has any one else experienced this. since sunday though been having real wierd far fetched dreams. 

next Thursday can't come quick enough!

Big Love to all 
x x x x


----------



## Peace50

Hi leedargh... Just wanted to give u an update. I couldn't sleep last night, stressing and woke up at 6 and did a cheeky pregnancy test and to my utter shock it was a bfp. I haven't had too many symptoms, just like you really, constant AF cramps and twinges, some lower back pain but no spotting. Hope you get a positive too!


----------



## carlalouise

hiya all just want to say i had af pains on and off through my 2ww and got a bfp also still getting odd twinge now xxx


----------



## SamanthaB

Congrats Peace and others with a bfp! Was just reading your comment, was going to say I had the same symptoms! Xx


----------



## bubbadreams

Hi all. I'm having really bad af cramps, feels exactly as it does every month about 3 days before af arrives. Pretty worried. Got up n did a test this morning (otd is wed 21st) but this morning I got a bfn. Already been convinced for a week it hasn't worked, even broke down at work yesterday. Not in a good place just now!  

Sorry for being so depressing at this time on a sat morning!


----------



## celt-babe

Hello, I'm new to all this forum chat but I'm in the 2nd week now of my 2ww and test next Fri. Are u feeling a bit more positive this evening? I've been very up & down esp today as feel different but light crampy feeling. No spot bleeding so far. I'd two embs xfrd on day 3 (fri March 9th) one grade 2 and grade 3, both 7 cells. This is my 2nd IVF cycle,  negative result last time just pray to god that this time it works. Can someone also explain the abbreviations people use so I understand the lingo!! Thanks xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi celt I had all af symptoms cramp ach in back I even spotted on cd 29 which was 3 days before test I also had 2 embys grade 1 8 cell put back on day 3 I now have a beautiful DD x


----------



## Jen6923

Celtic babe- what abbreviations do you need to userstand hun? 
Pupo-pregnant until proven otherwise...
Bfp-big fat positive
Bfn - big fat negative

In regards to pregnancy symptoms- I've been pregnant 5 times naturally but lost every single one detonate ectopics but I had mild cramping and low back ache and twinges in the abdomen area- constipation/ wind/ sore breasts and thicker discharge...

Now I'm on my 1st 2ww ivf style- killer! I've had cramps twinges pops and niggles throughout as I had a 5dt (day transfer) and I am to test on the 10th day which is re 20th- not long! I tested Friday 7dst and got a not pregnant- however the clear blue only picks up 25+hgc andthats generally after re missed period stage... So fingers crossed I still have good symptoms... 

I'm taking estrogen and progesterone pessaries so they made my symptoms worse I guess such as sore boobs but they have gone down in soreness but still tender... And my lower back is aching constantly but a very dull ache... Fingers crossed on Tuesday! Xxxx


----------



## Jen6923

Big info ladies- I'm pregnant!! Xx and on mothers day too.... Yay! X


----------



## Maybethistime

Tested today on 9 into two week wait with a pound shop test. Got bfn, anyone get bfn that went on to BFP?


----------



## Samb1256

Too early Elaine too early. Hang in another few days until OTD and test again.  I have tested early and got a BFN and then got a BFP a couple of days later. 

xxxx


----------



## HunterICSI

WOW Jen thats amazing im crying a bit here for you i bet your bouncing round. when is your OTD? 

WOOP WOOP Jens a mummy on mothers day!!!!


----------



## Maybethistime

Thank you Sam. And well done Jen.


----------



## Cazzy1

I am 3 dp a 6 day transfer, we had 2 blasts put back. Last night I spotted pink blood and this morning it is brown. This is our third fresh cycle, my second was successful but I miscarried over Christmas on week seven.

I have convinced myself that this bleeding is positive but after the mc I am scared that it might be something similar. I'd like to go out for a walk this afternoon but I am worried that this will make things worse. Anyone have any thoughts on this? I am due to test on Friday and going slightly !


----------



## bubbadreams

I say go for your walk and clear your head. It may just be a bit of implantation bleeding. Think positive.  (i need to take my own advice too lol)


----------



## Jen6923

Thanks guys!! So excited ivf worked first time round- although still a long way to go!

Today is 14 days from egg collection day- had 3 blastos put back in on the 10th so I'm so pleased... I think my test dye was Tuesday? X


----------



## SamanthaB

Congrats Jen! Xx
Elaine, all I used was pound shop ones. First one was a negative. I left it a few days then got a positive. Good luck! Xx


----------



## Jammy J

AF pains on and off for me although never any bleeding. Mine was a BFN!


----------



## MustBeMummy

I have been a menber on her for a while and posting a fair bit at the moment as im in my 2ww. I found this thread through a google search as im having quite bad cramps just like af and my period is a bit late so i wanted to check if its normal. Im so glad i read this. Thanks!


----------



## Minky Moo

I have just finished my 2WW and tested and got an unbelievable BFP! Throughout the last 2 weeks I seemed to have very few symptoms other than a bloated tummy with stitch like pains and on/off AF type cramps. The AF cramps weren't as continuous as they would normally be but certainly there all the same. I was so certain that the cycle hadn't been a success that I was crying even before i got the clear blue out of the wrapper. This thread was a major comfort to me when I stumbled upon it a few days ago and really did give me the hope to get through the last few days so wanted to share my experience if it helps anyone. Am not bouncing off the walls as still quite a few hurdles to get over but still feel incredibly lucky. 

The most massive good luck to everyone. xxxxx


----------



## SamanthaB

Congratulations Minky Moo xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple

I am currently on my 2WW and am getting AF type pains.  I came across this thread and it has given my a wee bit of hope.  This is our 2nd cycle so I am praying so hard that it works for us.  I havent had any spotting yet or anything just niggly crampy pains.  I was convinced that af was coming this morning but nothing yet thankfully.  My OTD is not until Monday 7th.  This 2WW was going ok until this morning and now I am going


----------



## goldbunny

yeah me too. woke up 6am this morning (4dp3dt) just feel sad/ teary and massive af pains, no blood. my breasts that were swollen now just feel sore. 
i can't be pregnant, right, because if i was i would be all happy and glowing ??
i was so bloated yesterday but not really now.


----------



## Mrs Ripple

Goldbunny, I had all those as well and I am pregnant so hang in there pet.  I tested on 8dp3dt and got a positive.  I wasn't happy and glowing until I found out so don't give up pet.


----------



## goldbunny

thank you mrs ripple x


----------



## goldbunny

woken by af? pain again, this time @ 3 am, not amused.
what's going on? i can't cope with another week of this. i'm 5dp3dt.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey gold bunny  it could be implanation as it the right time. GL
Becky7 xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, I agree with becky, could be implantation


----------



## Redjenner

goldbunny - like the ladies say it's the right time for implantation pains.  

I'm also 5dp3dt but have been so tender and sore since the ET that not sure what's that and possible implantation, IT'S DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last time I didn't test at home I waited to the official clinic test but I am DESPERATE TO KNOW NOW!!!1

Red 
x


----------



## goldbunny

red does it feel like you have been on the 2ww for about 8 months already? that's how i feel. can't believe it's not even a week since e/t.


----------



## Redjenner

gold - I can't believe we're only 5 days in and another 9 to go!!  Had a frustrated cry this morning so DP said that tomorrow let's get in the car and drive in a direction we don't normally go until we are somewhere we like the look of and find somewhere to stay the night, bless him.  So that's what we're going to do - leave the gardening, diy and house behind for a little bit.  Just us and the embies and hopefully a little space to breathe. 

Hope you've got sometime nice planned, Red x


----------



## goldbunny

aw that sounds lovely. if it weren't for min the monster i would probably do the same.


----------



## cazza2

Hi Ladies, I started to panic as im getting really bad a/f pains. I feel as though my periods are going to start at any minute. 
Everyone tells you to stay positive but it is so difficult.
This 2WW seems to take for ever, I have my pregnancy test booked in next Thursday. It's been good to be able to read that others have also experienced pain during the 2WW so you know that your not alone. I feel scared, nervous my head is all over the place.
Good Luck to you all x


----------



## RubyRedShoes

Hi ladies, 
Cazza I'm at the same place as you. Test on Thursday. I'm silently fretting too. I've got dull ache across groin like AF due. Had Fet last Tuesday. Need to keep positive hey? Seems like there is lots of different signs. Keep positive x


----------



## lainey1972

i had my ET on friday and i already feel pains also my back is sore.  glad to hear thats normal.  these pessaries are driving me nuts.  if anyone else is using them were they given an applicator with it


----------



## goldbunny

i'm 8dp3dt. last week up til yesterday i have been getting af pain during the night but it was gone by morning. now this morning it is there on waking very strong and won't. go away. i am worrying first that this will just 
continue like this now (pain) and secondly that this change in symptoms is a bad sign.


----------



## cazza2

Hey Ladies,
The 2WW is such a difficult time as your mind goes crazy. Try to stay positve i know its difficult. I have days were I feel quite good about things and others when the A/F pains are so strong and then Im convinced Im not pregnant.
Ruby Red Shoes good Luck for Thursday! let me know how it goes.


----------



## Gingernut

Hi I'm 2 days post 3dt and tummy rumbles of AF already, what's going on?? Using progesterone suppositories. Was feeling positive as one was 6 and one was 8 cell. This always happened with IUI and I never got to my test date. Haven't ever bothered to buy test :-(


----------



## Kimbers101

Hello Ladies!

Good luck to you all who are in the 2ww.  

I have just gotten my first BFP!  It took three cycles of ICSI to get here.  Throughout all three i had AF type pains.  This one, i had them the worst and was convinced that again, we were heading for a negative result.  Thankfully AF never arrived and tested positive last night.  I am still having little rumbles now.

Gingernut - On both my previous cycles i didnt make it to OTD either...i did this time.  I reckon you are having rumbles as an after effect of transfer.  It aint over!

I hope this gives you all hope 

Kxx


----------



## Gingernut

Thank you for the support Kimbers101!!! Just good to hear that AF pains can go both ways and as you say it's not all over yet. Think partly my head preparing my heart for failure! It's tough staying positive when 6 various types of treatment have ended in the BFN!!! 
                Thanks again for the hope!!!
                        Gingernut


----------



## clairey179

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to share, I had loads of AF type pains (was in fact sure AF was on her way, so was wearing pads!), and they've subsided slightly. I had absolutely no idea I was pregnant until I took the test and saw the results. After the first couple of cycles, I stopped getting my hopes up even remotely during the 2ww, which on the plus side has ended up with a very nice surprise!
I could tell absolutely no difference between AF symptoms and the way I felt before testing. That's probably absolutely no help whatsoever, but I guess it does show you can physcially be cramping, have back pain etc, but AF is not on her way!
Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone waiting xxxxxx


----------



## kyliejade

Hey ladies, I'm 7dp5dt and I'm getting cramping like a bad AF and bloating.. I'll be gutted if it's a bfn on weds. My appetite has been off and my boobs seem bigger (they shrunk during treatment, so dunno if they're just going back to normal) I'm convinced I'll get a bfn but I hope I'm wrong. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## fifigee

Hi ladies I am 6dp5dt ...Have had cramps since 1dp my transfer . I had brown spotting for 2 days at 1dpt and 2dpt now it has stopped .....my af pains are milder than they were .....and dont have any other symptoms at all.  This is really doing my head in it really is . Can af pains really mean a BFP  ? xxx


----------



## hilly35

Hi ladies, I have had terrible cramps and an almost constant headache this week. Pains very very af like and now have the usual tummy sensation that it's about to arrive.   I am really trying to mentally prepare for failure. My otd is next Tuesday. I know it's not over until it's over but I am constantly dreading going to the loo! Definitely going crazy. The only thing I don't have is sore boobs which I usually get ( but not always) before af. I just think this cycle is over   hoping for a more pma tomorrow.


----------



## slinkypick

Hi Ladies!

I had dreadful cramps all through my 2ww, felt like AF was due any minute. I was convinced it was all over from 5dp5dt..............but how wrong I was! Got my   4 days ago, still in shock!!

Was obviously a good sign for me   Never give up hope!

xxx


----------



## Phroot

Hi , honestly I would rest. I had really bad pains for 3 days and luckily day 2-3 was over the weekend so I did nothing but put my feet up and rest. Day 4 had a few twinges and still have spotting but nothing close to how it was. Have had 5 miscarriages so was really scared of where I was going to end up. I felted dicing the movement helped a lot. Good luck. Still having twinges but just did a test and got a positive. Now need to get myself to week 12.........which is the really scary bit.
Ps how do you time a pregnancy when you have had a frozen embryo trf,,,, is it from date of trf or lmp .
Good luck.


----------



## bbeauty

Hi, i am 4dp6dt with my OTD being next tue.

The wait is driving me crazy, I am trying to remain positive, but have started having AF pains, and even feeling like I have PMT. My breast dont feel sore like they usually do, but otherwise all seems like AF is coming. I didn't make the OTD last time and so scared its going to happen again!


----------



## Lizziexxx

Hi, I didn't make the otd last time either.

I am struggling with symptoms that feel the same as my last cycle which was bfn. I am 5dp5dt & have had what feels like menstrual cramping for the last 2 days with nausea & pmt. This time last cycle I started bleeding 6dp5dt & so I'm dreading tomorrow. I had 2 blasts transferred this time (embryologist suggested we freeze one as they looked good but we went with 2 as the 1 blast looked good last time but didn't work). 

Wishing those who are waiting the best of luck. I guess each cycle brings more information to the table even if we don't get a bfp & all hope is not lost yet.

Lots of luck to you all. Xxx


----------



## LornaC10

Hi all i havent been on the forum for ages, but wanted to say how reassuring i found this thread iam so glad i read it, it helped to keep me sane through the best part of my 2ww where i was having major af type pain - i also found the pain was worse when using the cyclogest pessaries via 'the front door' but iam ecstatic to say on 7th June at 13DP5DT I got a BFP!!! I still have the odd niggle but am now cautiously optimistic! x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

I would like to join this forum.

Ive been reading lots of your posts, and find it all reassuring and saves me from madness. 

Myself and DH have had treatment for the last two years and a few weeks ago underwent our first course of IVF, and am now on our 2ww.  I test on Thursday and at the moment am feeling really  , PMT like I usually get before a period, aches in the groin, sore boobs, occasional mild nausea, quite tearful, and generally  . People say relax, but I find it hard in the 2ww!  

Did anyone get a BFP with the aove symptoms?  Especially the  

Thanks for any advice,   to you all,


----------



## Phroot

Hi yes I had pains , spotting for 4 days and a positive. X


----------



## LornaC10

Yep Jack, i had the majority of the above for at least the first 10 days after transfer, it really was like i was brewing the mother of all periods!


----------



## Lizziexxx

Jack, I have been so negative this round. I had cramping & nausea from 3dp5dt. Along with pmt & feeling very low. This subsided for a day or two which usually happens before my period arrives. Then 7dp5dt like clockwork I begin spotting. My boobs have been aching, yucky periody feeling, hot head & certain AF was here. So I took a test midday today to confirm it was over & it was a faint positive. I am cautiously hopeful after being extremely negative due to symptoms just like you have described. I was at a wedding yesterday when I started spotting & i even had a glass of champagne in defeat! I am currently frightened to stand up incase it encourages AF!!!! Your mind plays horrible games with you but be hopeful. Xx


----------



## reb363

YAY Lorna - congratulations


----------



## LornaC10

Thanks honey  

I want to be excited about it but right now although yes im very happy i feel quite 'flat' and anxious - roll on scan day (not sure when it will be yet) x


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks everyone for your comments.  Its a tough one isnt it.  Hope we all get the results we deserve.  Not long to go now for me, roll on Thursday.


----------



## Salsa1

Do most people tend to get cramps during doing the day or during the night?  I get mine at night and am not sure if its a good sign or not?


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Salsa, 

I get mine on and off throughout the day, but often get them at night, I think when we are lying there not moving around as much, thats when it comes to play, and thats when the thinking "is this the witch" starting?!


----------



## babywant321

Hi All

Feeling quite low, had Et last thursday and today feeling heavy AF pains, is it game over?, period supposed to come on Thursday - 28 days, but blood test next week Tuesday


----------



## flowerdew

Hi girls
My otd is Friday and I feel sick thinking about it.
My whole day is taken up tryin to work out what symptoms I have - none..and then dreading going to the loo incase I see blood!
I'm trying to distract myself but I just can't. 
I have on off terrible cramps which I am certain is my af....but no other signs apart from an evil temper!

I had 1 frozen embryo 4BB 6day blast put back.

Shall I test on Thursday (day before blood test) don't think I can handle a bfn at the clinic.

Oh-such a hard,hard time isn't it.

XX


----------



## sarahp1977

hi guys 
have been reading your posts for the last few days and gotta say dont know what i would do without this site to turn to, i am currently on my 2ww i am 4dp3dt i have been having allsorts of symptoms ,although not sure weather they have anything to do with the meds i am on as well , my main symptoms are the cramps(man they are bad at times) and i keep getting a shooting pain in the v area.today  i felt really hungry but as soon as i sat down to eat i felt really sick and came across really hot and sweaty.hope all these signs are good but wont be sure until  i test.p's how early after transfer can you test ?


----------



## sarahp1977

hey guys 
i was the last to post on this sign and yesterday i got a bfp which meant all the signs i had were good 
hope all goes well for you and good luck 

sarahxxx


----------



## Redhead74

hey ladies - I hope you don't mind me posting on here but I need some advice. I had egg transfer last saturday and yet since then I have had stabbing pains on my left hand side and yesterday was particularly bad as when I sneezed I it mage be double over!! i normally have these pains as period pains about a week or so before my period so it is about time - as I test in a week and a half..... Any advice? xxxThanks.


----------



## HJones0809

Red have you tried drinking peppermint tea? It's good for calming the stomach and if it's trapped wind it'll help sorry I can't offer any more info but that's what my clinic suggested for me after EC when I was in a lot of pain

This 2ww is hard enough without getting pain 

Take care 
Hannah x


----------



## Redhead74

Thanks Hannah - will try that.

What sort of pains were you having?

xxx Anne.


----------



## Lauren222

Hi, I'd like to join this thread if that's OK. I had my 1st IVF with donor egg in Spain and the transfer was Monday.  Last night I woke up at 5am with incredibly strong period type pains. Today I've felt sick on and off and have had cramps pretty much all day (altho not as strong as last night). I had a grade 9 + 10 embryo transfer and today is technically the day of blastocyst embedding.

So girls, are these good signs?  I've been trying to find out if you're more likely to get a BFP with these symptoms or whether I might get them anyway.

Also, given the high grade embryos and the severity of the symptoms with early onset, I'm thinking I might have twins.

Are the symptoms worse with twins?  Anyone know?
Best wishes,
Lauren


----------



## Lauren222

Ps. what is AF? Maybe I'm on the wrong thread?


----------



## BECKY7

Lauren222  AF mean Aunty flow (period)
Becky7 xx


----------



## mrsmurphy

Hello all  Hope you dont mind me joining 


Ive had no CM, No Spotting, sore boobs for a few days which i get near AF  but now they have gone normal again, few rumbles in the jungle (hehe) but thats bout it.Usually before AF i could eat a whole Elephant, but not really ate much x Did a Test 4dp5dt and 5dp5dt and 2day 8dp5dt and all negative, but didnt do them in the morning so not taking them as my final answer  im just   at the moment LOL! test date soon  x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Mrs M
When is your otd? I didn't get a positive until 2 weeks after EC xx


----------



## HJones0809

Also test early in morning when wee is stronger!x


----------



## mrsmurphy

hey hjones xxx my test date 2morro xxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi ladies,

Well after my 6th 2ww I finally got my BFP today  I loved reading this thread when I was feeling not so good about things and I thought I will share what I felt like.

I had a 5 day transfer and from the day after transfer I had AF pains and even still have them. NEVER loose hope, this might be your uterus expanding. I had really bad night night sweats but it is a tiny bit better now. I get sooooo tired at about 7pm, like really cant keep your eyes open tired. Otherwise, nothing nothing nothing! It is sometimes a cruel mindgame bit always keep faith and have hope  oh and I was naughty and tested 10 days past transfer and got a 2-3 weeks pregnant. 

Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Goodness, I started this thread a lifetime ago!! I'm so glad so many have found it helpful 

good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

I had been on this thread when i was going thru ivf feb/march time.

Im on my 2 ww and due to test on wednesday.

Im not feeling very positive, i have had cramps for the past 4 days, hot flushes and my (.)(.) are so so sore. My last cycle went the same way only to end in a chemical pregnancy.  

This is our 3rd & final go so im hoping we dont get good news.

Jillyhen


----------



## mollyweasley

Hello:
I had mild AF cramps in my second ET, but I felt them more sharp and painful one afternoon in my first ww, and once again in my second ww. I had a BFP, the ultrasound showed two babies initially, but only one followed his normal course and finally my lovely baby boy was born on july 10.
In my first ET I didn´t feel so.
In my first natural pregnancy I remember feeling mild AF cramps.
This post helped me so much in my 2ww, thanks.


----------



## simone546

Hi,

Have been reading all the posts on this tread and its made me feel so much better. I am 5dp5dt and for the first few days had some quite sharp cramps in my uterus area. 

All day today Ive had a dull constipated-like feeling in my belly that I normally get just before AF and in the first day of AF. Is it all over? I still have a few more days until AF is due to arrive I think assuming EC is ovulation day and Im pretty regular 28-30 day cycle...

Any ideas?  

Thanks


----------



## Keeping the faith

This thread has given me a bit of hope. I'm currently 10dpt3dt and have had stomach cramp since last night. Bit of a sore back earlier today, and also now have sore legs.  Have been worried all day, but will now try to keep up the PMA.  Xxx

Jessica - lots of luck. Could well be implantation cramps at that stage.  Xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Starting to go a bit mad.   I think I've done remarkably well up until now but it's all starting to go a bit pear shaped.

I'm currently 9dpIUI.  I've had on and off twinges and cramping since the IUI and last night & this evening, the cramping is getting more and more like AF pain.  I know it's not AF as there's nothing else going on that I would normally get with it, but I am on a heck of a lot of progesterone (cyclogest in the morning, prontogest in the evening), so I'm putting it down to that.

...that being said, I had a bfp in December (m/c) while on progesterone and I didn't have any of this going on... and I have had two bfn's on progesterone too and this wasn't happening with them either.

Obviously only time will tell but ffs I wish it would hurry up!


----------



## marlb3

I have become addicted to this website. 

This two week wait feels so long. For me the emotional side do things is much much much harder than the physical part.
Last week I had so many emotional swings and I am convinced my acupuncturist thinks it hasnt worked

Now I have lots of cramps, very slight bleeding but only one day to go.  Last time on ivf , I got my af the day before when I thought I was in the clear so every time I go the toilet today I am going to be nervous.  All the signs of pmt but going to keep my fingers very crossed.

Good luck to everyone else going through the emotional roller coaster that is ivf.


----------



## MandyPandy

It was a bfn for me anyway - something did try to happen though as my hcg was higher than zero, it just never took, so I definitely think the cramping is a good sign.


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Yesterday I had 2 day 6 blastocysts transferred, and today I have really bad AF pains, I also have horrible thick clear discharge, ( sorry for the details )
Is this normal do you think?? I feel so sure that I'm coming on, 
I do not know how I'm gonna cope the 2ww


----------



## Smiles35

Mrs Murrell - cramps can be a good sign, especially so early as it could be implantation.  Are you using the cyclogest pessaries?  The discharge could be from those?  Good luck!


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Yes ive been using them for a week now, but today's the first time I've seen it clear like today, 
I felt like I was gonna come on few days before the transfer too, so that makes me think it isn't a good sign.


----------



## Smiles35

It could be your body settling down after everything it's been through, ovaries recovering from EC especially.  Dont lose your PMA x


----------



## Smiles35

Mrs Murrell - I am on the 2ww thread and someone has just posted to another lady asking about discharge:

you said yesterday that you were getting a lot of watery discharge, well symptom twin so did I. I kept thinking my AF was starting it only stopped a couple of days ago. Since I am now BFP it's looking positive for you too . xxxxx

Thought I would share this with you to help put your mind at rest


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Thank you for sharing that, I get butterfly's in my stomach when I think it could be a good sign, 
Would give my right arm for a bfp


----------



## princess79

Hi
I have had really bad pain - feels like ovaries sometimes, and other times like af on way - since day after 5dt. (Since I had a FET, there was no EC so it's not from the 'messing around down there'...) 
I am on cyclogest 2x day, and I've read this could be a side effect, but I've never had this in any of my other 2ww!!
Very confused... Can anyone help please, either with positive or negative stories... I like to be prepared!!
X


----------



## ShahShah

Hi Princess 79, i too have had FET and bad AF pains I cant remember if I had this on previous cycles and if this means it's not going to happen.  I'm also on 2 x cyclogest and am experiencing bad back pains which I have never had before.  I dont know if its the cyclogest or not but lets hope it is some positive news and embies are sticking as this 2ww is agonising at the moment.  Good luck and pray you get your BFP.


----------



## princess79

Thanks shahshah!!
Feeling mixture of positive and negative if that's possible?!?
Very tempted to test - I'm 6dp5dt... Only reason I haven't yet is I don't have any in the house!!
Also - had chem preg last time and got my hopes up when I tested early and got a bfp, only to have got a bfn next day :-(
X


----------



## ShahShah

Princess 79 know exactly how you feel, but feel quite stressed this time round so I think its not going to work althought doing everything i'm suppossed to be doing, although hard with a little one to relax all the time as I did in previous cycles.  I'm not meant to test until 11th October and I have not got any pg sticks either so not tempted yet to do so and dont want to as might not be what I want   
Lets hope we both get positive results xx


----------



## princess79

Btw... (in case you haven't seen on the other threads...) I tested yesterday (and today) and got bfp!!! Cbd says 2-3 weeks this morning... Deeeeelighted!!!  Still getting very bad lower back pain but cramps have defo eased.
X


----------



## ShahShah

Princess 79 

Congratulations so pleased for you     That is wonderful news.  I hope you have a wonderful 9 months. 

I tested today early by a week and the test was negative so not very hopeful now as I think this is it and will be back to deciding whether to now go for further ICSI treatments or not   

love shahshah


----------



## lynzb

Hi fellow 2ww'ers - I am going mad symptom spotting right now.  

Im 4dp5dt from a FET. The day after transfer i started with cramps then 2dp i had some shooting pains. Today my boobs are starting to feel slightly tender and im still crampy.

I know the symptoms can seem positive...but they could be from my drugs. I have been ill for the last 2 weeks so sort of feel no embie is gonna stick around with me coughing and spluttering constantly.

Can anyone identify with my symptoms? 

Im taking progynova tablets (on 4th week) & prontegest jabs (day 11)


----------



## spickett23

Hi lynzb
You sound exactly how I was, and I got my 1st bfp, 2 days after et I had cramps, lower back pain, and was adamant I was going to have my af, so I was very shocked when it was bfp, I was going crazy , and it seems like a life time, positivity throughout, and rest when u can x x


----------



## lynzb

Spickett- thanks for replying hun n congrats on your BFP. When did you test? I did a test today...i know far too early but still feel poop for the result :/


----------



## goldbunny

lynz!!        *raises eyebrows* you have been warned...!


----------



## lynzb

Goldbunny- thats just made my day   xx


----------



## spickett23

Lynx
I tested last wed, my otd, but it's still been an emotional roller coaster, going to my clinic Tom for blood test, as had pinkish blood this morning, so thought that was it!! Clinic told me to have bed rest and add another pessary at lunch time, plus I did a Tescos hpt and that was neg, I'm not too worried about that as I used the other one in the week and that said neg, but all digital ones said pos, plus I never did it in morning, so think my wee was too weak! I'm still staying positive, but it's hard!!! Anyway what was ur outcome? R u ok? X


----------



## lynzb

Spickett- oh heck that is a roller coaster! Tesco poas are absolute pants! Hope ur blood test shows high numbers hun. 
I got BFN, expected i suppose as im only 4dp x


----------



## Avon Queen

for all you early testers - i tested negative 4 days before official test date.....(and i was preg with twins)
i did get a positive the night before test day though

baby dust coming positive vibes to you all


----------



## lynzb

Ohhh Avon thats really encouraging thank you. 

Congrats on ur twins  xx


----------



## Avon Queen

thanks hun, positive vibes xxx


----------



## spickett23

Lynz
Bless u, I'm sure all is ok, just frustrating!!!

Avon
I love hearing the positives, not sure what's going on with my insides at mo, did u have any symptoms after u got ur bfp, been resting all day, and the cramps seem to start in the evenings, and slight pinkish tinge when I go to the loo! 
Just want tomorrow to hurry up so I can go to clinic and see what they say x


----------



## Avon Queen

spickett - erm not alot of symptoms though i remember the twinges. the bump hurts more than u think its gonna -stretching an all that - alot going on in there

heres a link to my diary as its a while ago for me now 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145922.0


----------



## lynzb

Spickett - how did you get on today? Hope you got good news x

My cramping has worsened today, its constant and my boobs are really tender aswel.   i get a bfp xx


----------



## Avon Queen

lynz - ive had ectopic too, my tubes damaged. 

more vibes to you both i so hope u get ur bfps xxxx


----------



## spickett23

Lynx

I'm so so sorry, I know how u feel!! Hcg levels were below 2 so negative for us, oh my god ectopic tho, what were ur symptoms again? I have been told to stop all drugs, as still had no bleed, but I'm sure it will in next 24hrs, sending u big hugs x x


----------



## spickett23

Oh god. Just re read ur messages and got it all wrong, I do apologise, I'm so sorry avon x x


----------



## spickett23

Lynz
When is ur test? I had all ur symptoms and mine was positive, it has given me hope after 3 failed med fet it does work, but just wasn't meant to be for us this time, we will save hard for a fresh cycle now, all my love x x x


----------



## Avon Queen

spickett23 said:


> Oh god. Just re read ur messages and got it all wrong, I do apologise, I'm so sorry avon x x


youve lost me! no need to be sorry for anything? xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

spickett - sorry for your bfn : (


----------



## spickett23

Thank u Avon, is ur ectopic recent, or was it a while ago? I got confused and meant to write u a message but wrote on lynz page!!


----------



## lynzb

Spickett - im so sorry hunni. Chemical pregnancies are cruel. I hope you get ur bubba next round. My otd is 13th nov xx


----------



## spickett23

Lynz
Thank u, how u feeling? X


----------



## lynzb

Spicket- like im on a rollercoaster! 

Avon - did u have your tubes removed? X


----------



## spickett23

Lynz
Yep I no what u mean! X x


----------



## lynzb

Think you know it more than me right now (((hugs)))


----------



## spickett23

Lynz
How are you today honey? X


----------



## lynzb

Spicket...i started with sickness today so i tested this evening n got   Im in total shock!!!! eeek. How are you? x


----------



## spickett23

Lynz
Congratulations I'm so pleased for u, u must be in cloud 9, I'm ok ta, tough day, but il get my bfp one day, I won't give up, was urs a fet or fresh? So so pleased for u x x


----------



## Llew

I have had 2 days of cramping achy af pains but it's eased today, et was weds 3/11/12, just keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## lynzb

Spicket- thank you hunni, it means alot especially wen ur going thru a tough time urself. This was a fet, transferred 2x blasts xxx

Llew- i had cramping from the day after et and still have it now...i never got it like this with my bfn. Good luck x


----------



## MaybeeBabee

Hello Lovely ladies in waiting 

dull achey AF pains started last night, im 9dpt5dt today and trying to keep spirits up!  I know it can go either way with these cramps but it doesnt fill you with confidence does it!  

Hope everyone is having a positive day today

love Rhi


----------



## Llew

Hi there wish i sounded as positive as you! I am on my first IVF try, 4dp3dt (think i did that right) and feeling lightheaded today. As i dont know what to expect its a bit scary! I know the progesterone can cause side effects. Also had AF pains yesterday and monday but they have gone completely today. Do you have any advice?


----------



## MaybeeBabee

Hi honey
The progesterone can make me feel a bit light headed sometimes, it happened to me in the supermarket the other day, i felt so hot and dizzy, had to go out for some air!
I think most of us experience cramping at some stage throughout the 2WW and you will drive yourself crazy analyzing every little twinge  
I think the best thing is to try and keep your mind occupied with other things, I know, easier said than done!! 

I had a down day yesterday when the cramping started but these pains dont necessarily mean AF is coming so all the while i havent actually started bleeding im going to stay positive!

Wishing you the very best of luck


----------



## Llew

I agree, stay positive and do the things you enjoy. I am reading lots, watching old films and generally relaxing. There is nothing I can do about what happens now, what will be will be.


----------



## Avon Queen

spickett23 said:


> Thank u Avon, is ur ectopic recent, or was it a while ago? I got confused and meant to write u a message but wrote on lynz page!!


ectopic was december 2004 (laparoscophy 18th dec, not the best xmas that year : ( .. )
then miscarriage may 2005 (a few weeks after turning 30)

so 4 years inbetween miscarriage and twins been born. it sure was a long 4 years but i was still very lucky i know


----------



## Avon Queen

dull achey pains are a good sign, typical of mother nature to give you that as a sign!


----------



## dreamer100

Hi Ladies 
I have spent days and nights reading this thread and after my














yesterday I thought I add my 2ww (or 9 day wait I had a 5 day blast transfer

1dpt - Nothing- wishing I could feel something but nothing

2dpt - Dull aches feeling pulling (same feeling as a hsg test)

3dpt - Dull aches feeling again - pray its implantation as too early for AF Pains

4dpt - Headache all day

5dpt - woke up Headache all day again

6dpt Larger boobs feeling fuller,AF type pains again, hot flushes

7dpt , LBoobs again, AF type pains and pulling feeling, hot flushes

8dpt - Woke up feeling very hot, a few cramps, felt sick when I woke but not sure if its in my head

9dpt - Fuller boobs, feeling hot and woke up with a very dry mouth

I can also add the last three morning woke up with a funny tummy and had to run to loo when waking and my mouth has been so dry for the last four days which is so unusal for me. 
I thought AF was going to arrive any day but I was so wrong 
Hope this helps and good luck with your journeys


----------



## Avon Queen

dreamer100 - congrats on your bfp! xxx


----------



## luckytia

hi ladies i was wondereing if anyone had period pains on the day they were due on and a pinkiny colour discharge is it over for me


----------



## lynzb

Luckytia---how many days past transfer and was it 3d or 5d? X


----------



## luckytia

it was a 3 day transfer


----------



## luckytia

and im on day 13 today i have a horrible feeling its all over


----------



## lynzb

Are you using pessaries or jabs? Pessaries can iritate ur uterus. Have you tested? You should get a proper reading now as you are 16dpo.

A friend had bleeding that started at 10dp and lasted a week...hers was bright red with clots...she got a bfp 2 weeks ago 

I have everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Avon Queen

luckytia - ooh its a difficult one, its not impossible i dont think....id say test too good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

I have had some AF pains last night and slight spotting this morning, I'm 8dpt 5dt so not much longer to wait, my test day is Friday and got an appointment first thing, four more sleeps, have considered testing early as it is possible to get a reading 9dpt but I'm really not sure and I'm scared of loosing the hope that I have been clinging onto for the last couple of weeks


----------



## luckytia

hi lynzb and avon queen,

sorry for the late reply but i have unfortunetly started my af and the hospital have told me to stop pessaries as this hasnt worked   i will be able to start again in jan. i am soo disapointed. do you have any advice for my next attempt. good luck tgo everyone else. sending you all lots n lots of   xxxx


----------



## lynzb

Luckytia- im so sorry hunni- will u be having a fresh or fet? My last cycle i got a bfn n changed loads---had accupuncture n stressed over wat i ate etc, this cycle i changed nothing, just went with the flow. Do whatever stresses you the least, good luck xx


----------



## Avon Queen

luckytia said:


> hi lynzb and avon queen,
> 
> sorry for the late reply but i have unfortunetly started my af and the hospital have told me to stop pessaries as this hasnt worked  i will be able to start again in jan. i am soo disapointed. do you have any advice for my next attempt. good luck tgo everyone else. sending you all lots n lots of  xxxx


{hugs}

its all a game of chance really

the only thing i did with the bfp one was take pregnacare plus vitamins. and 5 fruit and veg a day obvs. and work the 2ww makes it go faster.

get your jan appt booked back in or at least your review. i always felt better with an appointment to focus on xxxx


----------



## even

having a bleed and seems to be period not implantation bleeding

just posting here cos i'm a bit fed up tbh

5 days until i can test 

could test tomo on otd, but that really wouldn't be a good idea as i have a big family wedding to go to on saturday, which will be hard enough without a BFN to deal with as well, i swear i'd massacre all the rich idiots.  Have been abroad twice, oh jeez i can't even go into how rubbish that's been, had some really horrible experiences.

all i want is a little house and 2 kids, is it really that much to ask for? (don't even have 1 kid at mo)

the thing that makes this harder is i have all this other rubbish to sort out, so i have to be unhappy and still working hard.  If I get a BFN, i will be having a drink not least cos of all the other stuff i've got to deal with, but that drink will taste very bittersweet.

yours in frustration and anger
abnex    xxxxxx


----------



## Misty82

Hello,
Ive been getting really bad period pains and have had some light bleeding....convinced it was my period but I got a positive test today however the Hcg was low so I am retesting on weds.....has anyone had this before?
Could it mean Ive had an early miscarriage?......I'm soooo confused!
Can anyone help? 

Misdobo.


----------



## lynzb

Misdobo- i have had strong af pains n was admitted to hospital they got that severe...i reckon i had a burst cyst. I havnt had a day i havnt had af pains. Bleeding is very common, my advise would be to rest as much as possible n to try not stress yourself. 
If u test again tomorrow your line shud be darker x


----------



## Think_Positive

hi all...  im new to this and the 2ww is driving me crazy!  Im currently 8DP3DT ive had AF cramps since the day before ET.  One minute i feel positive and the next im so negative.  Its so refreshing to have this site and know that your not on your own.  has anyone else had constant cramping from D1 and had a BFP?

xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury

Hey girls! 

I too am in 2ww currently at 7dp5dt and had pains for past 3 days. I too am positive one day and then the next I feel deflated and miserable. I'm trying to resist testing early as I no this will not help, but I just feel like I'm going insane! I just really want to know!! 

Good luck to u all anyway, hope u get ur BFPs xxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hello ladies

I am 8dp3dt same as think_positive. I had really bad af cramps around 4pt that kept me awake all night. Then nothing until yesterday. I've started getting cramps but not like af and very bloated and scared. I too am positive one day and down the next. Today has been a super down day with lots of  . This journey never gets any easier. This is my 3rd time in the 2ww

Sending lots of


----------



## bluebell1

Hello ladies.....

Just want to say....

I had Af pains and was convinced she was on her way. I was so upset, convinced number 6 hadn't worked so I tested 12dp 3dt to put me out my misery.

Hey presto, I got my BFP. Over the years I have read about ladies gettin AF pains and a BFP and didnt believe it till now   

So... hang in there, its all good xxxxxx


----------



## Think_Positive

Congrats bluebell1... So pleased for u! Its so nice too hear people havin a BFP after having cramps.  ive been having alot of strange twinges so tryin too think positive! 

Xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury

Aw congratulations on ur BFP bluebell1. That is positive and lovely news to hear! 

Keeps me that little bit strong when I have doubt in my mind. I get down in the dumps but then come in here and have a little read and u girls always cheers me up! 

Much love to u all ladies xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Bluebell congrats on your bfp 

It is good to hear positive stories  

I'm having lots of strange pains just wish I knew what was happening in there and if its all just the drugs 

     to all xxx


----------



## Think_Positive

Im now 11dp3dt and just got a bfn. Has anyone got a bfn and then went on to get a bfp on day 14?  

Xxxxx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Think Positive...

What test did you use?  I tested negative on OTD 14dp 3dt on some tests but positive on First response. I got a very feint positive on these at 12 dp 3dt. Hope you get your BFP x


----------



## Think_Positive

Thanks for your reply bluebell1.  i used a tesco digital test which said not pregnant. Do you think it could still be too early to test? I wish i hadnt of tested now  

Xxx


----------



## suzymc

hi
i got a bfp and had AF pains/feelings. 
good luck everyone
Suzy x


----------



## indrabeauty

Hello ladies, I was on the two week wait but I think it's all over for me already.
I had IUI on we'd 21 nov my test day was supposed to be we'd 5th December. My symptoms  since the procedure was very bad period like pains , a lot more and sooner than I would normally get in my cycle. Back pain and lower pelvic pain was unbearable I had to use a hot water bottle nearly all the time. I even called my clinic because I was concerned. They said they have had no one even mentioning these pains so soon after the procedure and to take paracetamol. Erm...doesn't that mask a problem if there was one? 

My skin flared up (rubbish), bad wind    and generally felt exhausted ( very unlike me) and slept for Britain. Then on thurs 22nd I start spotting before bed (light brown with small bits..sorry for TMI) this has now continued through to today. All my period symptoms have died down a lot, the only thing is my boobs still feel swollen. I'm gutted as this is how my normal cycle begins with spotting for 2/3 days then the witch arrives.  I feel so cheated it finished before it started. 

To top it off my DH is out for the day watching a football game and won't be back home till late. This isn't how I pictured my Saturday. 

Anyway so sorry for the rant..... Hope you all are having a good weekend. X x x


----------



## Dinapantz

I'm feeling left out with everyone having stomach pains. I'm 3dp5dt and I'm feeling nothing  . When we got pregnant after our third attempt at ICSI, I had horrendous stomach cramps but that ended up being a chem. preg (not to scare anyone).  So I don't know what to think and hubbie is not here to comfort me.  He's at the airport as we speak heading back to Saudi Arabia where we live. Boohooo


----------



## babydreams09

Dinapantz: Just to let you know that I've never had a cramp or a pain during the 2ww and I have a dd from my first treatment and am now pregnant with twins.  I know loads of women that don't get pains and get a BFP and others who do but get BFN.  It's so hard to know.... Good luck


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Desperatetobeamummy
Un-Ranked


Bubbles 0
Online

Posts: 0


    
Hi I'm new to this and haven't a clue I'm in my 2ww and have started to bleed I'm meant to be testing tomorrow morning but don't think I can bring myself to do it and get a negative result anyone else had a slight bleed in there 2ww and had a positive result??


----------



## reb363

Yes so hang on in there.    Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Someone please inbox me I keep loading my post new to this and am In my2ww meant to test tomorrow but started bleeding light last night and continued though out the day please someone help how is having same symptoms x


----------



## lily1980

Reading through this thread and desperately trying to feel reassured but my mind is swinging between it might not be over and it is over.  We are currently ttc naturally and due AF on Christmas day.  The start of the month I felt so positive and I actually said the words to DH that I felt really good this month and just had a feeling I might be pregnant.

As the 2ww has continued then negativity has crept in and I have all the usual AF type pains.  I also had some light brown spotting when I wiped on day 22 of a 27/28 day cycle.  I really hope this is implantation bleeding but unfortunatly spotting is not unusual for me    Also later on the same day I had my smear test (ouch ouch) and there was some blood around the cervix so the nurse also thought AF was on the way.  I wonder if you could still have some blood around that area and still be pg?

Did anyone else have AF type pains AND some spotting that went on to a BFP  

Good luck to everyone waiting on their BFP and congrats to everyone who got theirs!!! xxx


----------



## Megsy26

Hi ladies, 
Hope it's ok to join in on this thread. I am 4dp2dt and have just started getting quite intense period pains, back ache and the usual throbbing tummy. Obviousl the same question goes thru all our heads "is it over"??!  
Did anybody else start getting pains at this point and did it end in BFP?? 
Thank you


----------



## Megsy26

Hi Ladies, 
I am 10dp2dt and I woke up this morning to a heavy period   I am absolutely gutted. I called the clinic and she said to carry on with progesterone until I do a test on tues (22nd). Clearly it must be all over. I don't know if there is any hope to cling on to x did anybody else have a period and still get a BFP?? I did a test lastnight and it was mist defiantly a BFN. Your honesty would be much appreciated.
Thanku x


----------



## scooter5

Hi everyone.  I'm also on the 2ww (11dpiui) and since day 8piui I have been having typical and very strong AF pains - lower back ache and abdomen cramps - I feel utterly convinced that she is just around the corner but that progesterone is delaying her/holding her back.  Struggling to stay positive at this stage.

Congrats to all BFPs and positive thoughts for next time to the BFNs

xx


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, 
Just been reading everyone's comments and they are all quite reassuring, I had my ET on Wednesday day 5 Embie, but have had terrible lower back pain today, I am feeling very fed up, always get back pain a few days before my period so I am getting worried, but I am on both the progesterone gels and 4 oestogen tablets a day so not even sure I will get a period this month if this doesn't work, anyone know? Counting down the days til Friday


----------



## Hbkmorris

I'm reading your posts and I'm confused if my pains are the same as yours. 

I had 2x 3 day perfect embies transferred on friday 18th jan and over the past few days I've had some sevear cramping come sharp shooting pains in my tummy area.. More by my right ovary I'm not sure I'd call them period pains they just bloomin hurt on and off.. Any of you had this? Could it be a good sign? Yesterday I also got really bad pmt jelly legs and was craving for sugar.. I've haven't god sore (.)(.) though slthough of an evening they do look more enlarged!! 

I'm going cuckoo that's all I do know so if anyone could share the pains they got with a BFP would be of great help to me right now xxx


----------



## cazza2

Hi ladies, it has been good to be able to read some positive stories in regards to pain in the 2ww. I have been getting really bad a/f pains and feel like they are going to start any minute. I've only got a few days left to go, I find out on Monday whether my embryo has implanted. I'm so nervous about it and I'm trying to stay positive but with the period cramps I'm getting its a little difficult. 
The hard thing is no matter what we do, we have no control over it...
I wish everybody else the best of luck x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I am 7dp2dt and have quite bad cramps on and off and am convinced its all over


----------



## Tinky27

Hi.

I'm new to this site and very glad I found it!!  

I too am on the 2WW and it is HELL!!!!

Me and my partner have been trying to conceive for 1.5 years now, done 6 rounds of clomid and this is now my 4th (and last free on NHS) ovulation induction with menopur injections.

I am 12 DPO, but have little hope :-( I had a blood test done on day 10 which came back negative, but was told this could be too early??!! 

The period pains have started today and I'm terrified its game over.... How can you tell the difference between AF pains and PG pains??!!! 

I have no other symptoms!!

I did become pregnant on my first ovulation induction, but sadly miscarriage at 4 weeks, which I believe was down to very low progesterone levels (I have PCOS). I knew I was pregnant then as I had lots of PG symptoms including; fatigue, depression, bloating, headaches and very sore breasts.

Any advice, or stories would be greatly appreciated, as I feel like i going insane!!!

x


----------



## Tinky27

Help!!

OTD tomorrow and I'm terrified of seeing a negative :-(
I had a negative blood test 10 days past ovulation and I've had AF pains on and off for a week.
Can anyone share there experiences as I'm soo nervous and need Dutch courage.
I really feel like its just the progesterone holding off my AF :-(

xx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.680#ixzz2Lr0BVGM0


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Hi ladies
Thank you for all the reassuring posts. I had my transfer yesterday and was woken last night with severe AF pains. I never slept and am convinced AF is on her way. This is a natural cycle and my previous one did not take so I'm extremely nervous. 
I was wondering if anyone was asked to get bed rest if they got cramps, as I've planned a day out today and wondering if I should cancel on my friends or grin and bare the pain and focus on something else. This 2ww thing is just so stressful.
Congrats to everyone who got a BFP


----------



## L21

Hey ladies,

Just jumping in on this thread. I got a BFP 12 days post IUI this morning and was really surprised as I had no AF cramps this time, which I did have on the previous two BFPs. So guess every cycle is different!!

xx


----------



## ceri.b.

Hi ladies, I would like to share my experience with you, had a fresh 5day blast transferred on march 10 (mothers day) I have never had any Af pains from the day I started my periods and after embryo transfer I had what I thought may have been Af type cramping that carried on untill the 15th then nothing, apart from feeling a bit giddy whilst walking around asda doing some shopping, (.)(.) never have been very big but noticed a change in size they also have two big veins on each one that wasn't there before ET they have been very tender, on the 16/3 I couldn't wait any longer as my sence of smell heightened I still felt giddy so decided to do hpt it was a   faint but still there and It wasn't even my first pee of the day, every test since has shown a stronger line or cross, we had three embryos implanted in 2011 all three failed to make it, we had our treatment at BCRM this second cycle and they have been amazing. Everybody's body's are different lots of baby dust coming your way ladies good luck to all of you


----------



## snj38

Ceri: congrats!!!! Yay!!! I am on my two ww till next fri. Also through BCRM. First icsi cycle for us! I've felt nauseas all the time, bloated and dizzy. Let's hope this means a BFP too!


----------



## staypositive xx

Hi all! I have my BFP yay!! Had pains during 2ww but knew they were different from period pain as they started much earlier and just felt different! Stay strong it will happen I wish you all the very best of luck heres to more BFP's!! eeek!! xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

I had AF pains 2dp 5dt and they were strong but come and go. I got a BFP yesterday

Now to pray for a sticky...

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Congratulations Faithope!!!  

 everything crossed for you x x x x x x x


----------



## Tinky27

Congratulations Staypositive!!!  

What treatment did you have and how old are you?

x x x x All the best x x x x


----------



## weebird

hi ladies,
i just wanted to jump in and say good luck to all on the 2ww,i had my et yesterday and woke this morning really emotional,i had cramping from ec up until yesterday and now it has gone,just wanted to send out good vibes to all you ladies going through the same as me and fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Diya Malik

hello every one
congrats to those who got BFP  
i am also on my dreaded 2ww till  next friday
i had my ET on 5th April
its my 7dpt 5dt
and having feeling like AF about to come any moment
im on Utrogestan and Loprin...


----------



## Diya Malik

staypositive xx said:


> Hi all! I have my BFP yay!! Had pains during 2ww but knew they were different from period pain as they started much earlier and just felt different! Stay strong it will happen I wish you all the very best of luck heres to more BFP's!! eeek!! xx


----------



## Diya Malik

hello  snj38  
seems we are on same stage
good luck for ur BFP


----------



## Diya Malik

staypositive xx many congrats


----------



## Diya Malik

hi everyone
its my 7dpt 5dt in my 1st IVF
since last two days i was feeling like my AF about to come any time and now i am having a headache...   what shoud i think now...
i never have headache before my AF 
plz share your symptoms ladies


----------



## Diya Malik

im on 9dpt5dt and just now started spotting its really like fresh blood.


----------



## weebird

hi ladies
congrats to all you ladies with your bfp and biggest   out to you ladies with the bfn.
i just wanted to to add my little bit,i got my  on 19-4-2013 and was supper shocked.
i had mild af pains since the day after et
headaches on and off
dizzy and light headed
sore (.)(.) on and off
and back ache but more at night than during the day.
i am still having mild af pains and the light headedness has seemed to have got worse since finding out i was a bfp.
DONT GIVE UP LADIES,THESE PAINS CAN  MEAN A POSSITIVE.
i was never away from these threads and i dont think even reading other ladies symptoms that were the same as mine made me think i was,only after getting the bfp result,your mind plays awful tricksand sends you  but just dont give up hope x


----------



## Weatf0

Hi everyone!


I am new to this, both IVF and the forum. I'm not up to speed with the acronyms you all use so forgive me for the longhand!  We had a single embryo transfer 12/04, two days after collection.  I am nearing the end of the hellish two week wait and have started getting period like pains/cramps. Yesterday I had spotting which started as pale pink when I wiped then by the end of the day had turned brown with small specks of brown (looked like tiny bits of gravel!!) in it. 


Had cramps through the night and then this morning had a fair amount of brown blood come through, enough to need a sanitary pad. It's slowed now and is only minimal when I wipe, but I'm scared as it's still there. 


I done a clear blue test yesterday and got a 1-2 weeks pregnant result and another positive with a first response last night and again this morning, but the cramps and brown blood continue. 


I'm sat at home on my own going out of my mind!


I'd be grateful to hear any advice or similar experiences you've had. 


Ps. Sorry for the long message with tmi (that's one acronym I do know!!)


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Weatf0,

If the pregnancy tests are positive then you are PREGNANT CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Make sure you get your bloods checked to ensure everything is OK. Spotting is ok as long as it is brown. However, if you develop bad cramps, or heavy bleeding then contact your G.P asap. I'm afraid there's nothing else you can do except wait and hope the lines get darker  

Period pains can be normal though so try not to worry!

I know its hard!!

xxxx


----------



## Weatf0

Hi Tinky27,

Thank you for your response. 

I think my period has started since my last message, the blood flow is quite constant now and become more dark red than brown. I called the clinic and they said to not test again until Friday (official test day) and continue with the Crinone pessaries and that we'd hopefully still have a positive test then.  Not very helpful, but then I don't suppose there was much they could have said. 

We are prepared now for the test to show negative on Friday but at least we know I can get pregnant so are trying to stay upbeat ready for our next cycle. 

We have two blastocysts frozen at hatching stage which I'm hoping will defrost well and we can try again in a few months.  Does anyone have experience with FET at this stage?

xx


----------



## Tinky27

WEATFO 

 EVERYTHING IS OK FOR YOU. I KNOW HOW AWFUL THIS TIME IS AS I'VE BEEN THERE MYSELF   

LET ME KNOW HOW YOU GET ON X X X X


----------



## Tinky27

It is Friday already....How did it go sweetie   for you x x x x


----------



## Pearcey6812

Hi all, 

I'm 11dp5dt with an otd of 29.04.13 - I've been experiencing mild to moderate AF pains for the last few days with what started with a pinkish coloured fluid, progressing to a darker, browner colour. This is not a constant flow however, like my normal AF, and is a different colour as well as being runnier (Sorry!!) so am unsure if it is good or bad news. I did a hpt this morning and it came out negative - should I expect this now for the official test on Monday or is there still hope that it can be positive by then? Clinging on to every last bit of hope possible!


----------



## Tinky27

Pearcy 6812

Don't give up until your OTD hun x

You have the whole weekend to go yet sweet, I know its tough, but try and distract yourself x x x 

Unless you bleed like your normal AF, especially if its brown there is a chance!   for you x x x


----------



## Tia-maria

I was bleeding pink/brown the day before OTD, i was so upset as i only had 1 day left to wait till testing :/
So i decided to do a test there and then i couldnt wait no longer and it was a BFP  , now im 4w5d pregnant and no bleeding since, so its not always over when you start spotting

Good Luck Tia xx


----------



## Pearcey6812

Thank you Tinky and Tia-Maria, am trying to stay positive and your words have helped! x


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi all

I have 5 day transfer yesterday.  It really hurt when they transferred and have continued to have cramps ever since.

Is the normal?

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Well I'm pleased to say I have nearly made it past day12which is where it all went wrong for me last time but I have pains in the bottom of my belly feels like it's near my overies and the bottom of my back I'm on knickers watch it's driving me nuts anyone had the same thing or systems fingers crossed and congratulations to all bfps and so sorry to all bfns I no how it feels as have been there really hope it's my time now


----------



## charlie14

I am 2dp5dt FET cycle and I have been getting really dull aches down one side and backache like im on AF, do you think this is a positive at this time with implantation around this time .


----------



## MandM24

Hi ladies. I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas. I am new to this so sorry I don't understand a lot of the wording used.

We had our 2 embryos transferred on Sunday 22nd Dec, so thats makes it 5 days since transfer if I include Sunday as day 1? Well since transfer I have been tender and bloated which I am sure is normal, however I have had a lot of shooting pains up the vagina (sorry didn't know how else to write it) and I've had on and off period like pains. Then last night (Xmas day) I had light brown which turned in to pinkish coloured discharge or blood, not sure. I am doing 400mg Cyclogest twice a day. My breasts have been sore since egg collection day. Today (Boxing Day) the bleeding has stopped/slowed down... But I just wondered if anyone has experienced this? And does anyone know (sorry if this is a silly question) but, can 1 embryo die off and cause the bleeding as we've had 2 put back? Is it too early for the IVF to fail? My test day is Jan 1st 2014. Keeping everything crossed.  Our first IVF failed after just 6 days but that was a full on period so I knew it had failed 

If someone could answer my questions that would be great, if anyone knows?!... 
Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Mandm24. Yes it is all normal as sound like implanation bleed  so don't worry as it a good sign
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Charlie 14  yes it all normal and sound good too
Becky7 xx


----------



## MandM24

Hi Becky. Thank you for your reply   
The bleeding has stopped now and the pains haven't been as bad today. Just taking it easy, only 5 more days till test day!!  

Mel x


----------



## BECKY7

Yes take thing easy no heavy lifting or Hoover or trying to reach something as during implanation it inportant to relax but not so much after and you said your bleeding has stop and your cramping have calm down so that is implanation bleed and cramping which is all pretty good  ooooo not long to go now
Becky7 xx


----------



## MandM24

Well this afternoon I had more bleeding, but this time it is red blood rather then pink or brown like a few days ago. Pains have eased and breasts are not sore anymore though... It is so strange. But I think it has failed.  

Wishing the rest you all the best of luck, I hope 2014 brings you lots of joy   
Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Mandm24 have you had beta test or test before you think it over cos most women bleed all the way still go their BFP so don't give up just yet xx


----------



## shazza76

i had my fet on the 22nd and today is day 9 of my 2ww im felling so many  cramps and there getting relly sore did a hpt last night it was neg anyone no if this is all normal

many thanks shazza


----------



## Benemma

Hi - I'm really new to this as on my first 2ww with my first IVF cycle! I had egg collection last Wednesday and then implantation on Friday. I had 2 eggs implanted one had split into 3 cells and one into 2 cells with a lot of fragments showing ( the consultant has said that he doesn't think the 2nd egg will be a viable pregnancy). I have had cramping quite constantly from the egg collection and still get it now. Reading all the other posts I am now thinking this is quite common butfindin it really hard not to panic and worry!!


----------



## Rach9520

Girls I need some advice ... I'm on progesterone but the last 2 days I've been getting cramps. First on my right side and now they are like period pains. Not overally painful but just niggling and can be uncomfortable .... Especially when sitting it lying if I'm stood up they seem to fade away .....

Test sat 13th


----------



## jw1975

Hi Ladies,

I am posting this on behalf of myself (ICSI) and my IVF buddy (ICSI & suppositories after implantation)  

We have had the following since egg retrieval, implantation. the whole of the two week wait unless stated otherwise!

Appalling wet bad gas (TMI warning - it almost feels like it coming out of our vaginas!!!!)
Stitch like pains on the left or the right and sometimes both. (to the point I've been bent over double!)
Strong AF type aches/cramping just at the top of the pubic hair line.
Hot Sweats/Cold Sweats
Frequent Peeing
Constipation (we both have this 2-3 days before our AF)
Pain passing a poo if we manage to get any out at all.
An odd half day or a whole day where we felt nothing.
Bursting into tears over everything (inc. the traffic summary on Radio 2..those poor people trying to get home..Boo Hoo!!! All very embarrassing!!)
Cravings for our usual AF foods.  Mine is white bread and my friend is curry
Generally feeling our AF was about to start and any minute
Restless sleeping patterns/Feeling dog tired
Dry Scalp
Bad Skin - I have a spot on my chin that is blocking out the light!

The outcome......we are both BFP and still feeling a lot on these symptoms now.

Is mind over matter such a bad concept?  If you are going to take every little something and nothing and make it into a failure.  What message is that sending to your uterus.  It'll be terribly confused. You need to talk to your uterus.  It needs to know that you are wanting it to hold on to these little embryos and that this is a great time for you and your DH to be pregnant.  Positive thoughts.  Have a little faith in your body and mother nature.  Good luck ladies.


----------



## jw1975

@ Shazza - I didn't get my first very very very very very faint line until day 12.  I had to wait 16 days before I was allowed to test.  On day 14 I couldn't stand it any longer and did a Clear Blue Digital.  I still test every other day and my HPT are cheapies and I still only get a very pale pink line with them.  I did a CBD again today and everything still ok.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07

Jw1975.....thanks....that made me laugh loads as I swear I have every single symptom since et. I actually feel alot less worried that im only one that has every thing wrong with them haha x


----------



## Becks1981

Hi ladies, I found this thread last night and it gave me a glimmer of hope. For the past 2 days I've had AF pains - like I was about to come on. So today is our OTD, I tested with a Clearblue digital - so no confusions over the lines and we got our very first   ... Can't believe it, I really can't!! Xx


----------



## Wass

That's great Becks, really given me some hope. AF due today and pains increased as the day has gone on. OTD Friday.


----------



## Loulou83

My OTD is Friday too and I am so worried, getting really bad period pains but trying to stay positive.


----------



## Wass

Loulou - good luck for today, fingers crossed for you.

I've had what feels like every symptom under the sun, but had a BFP on Wednesday and its still there, symptoms have included; full on AF pains, nausea, hot sweats, Sharp tugging pains, tiredness, weepy, irritable, the list goes on!!!. We are all different and symptoms vary not only from one person to another, but from one pregnancy to another.


----------



## vicky1980

Hi ladies 

I hope everyone is well?

I'm petrified that AF is on her way! I have had bad cramps this morning and feel nauseous too.  I get this feeling the day before or the day AF arrives normally however I'm not due on until the day of my test.

Has anyone else experienced this and still got a BFP? 

X


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind me posting. I did post here 2 or so years ago. I found out last week I've got pregnant naturally & I just wanted to say that I've had cramps sone mild & some strong ones, as long as there is no bleeding you should be ok. When I had my 3 cycles of Ivf I was very crampy & I blamed the cyclogest or whatever pessarie you where on.

Jillyhen


----------



## francesca88

I am so so so glad ive found this threaf.. ive had af type pains pretty much constantly since transfer i'm 3dp5d fet and have been counting myself out because of these pains.. thankyou for bringing back hope xxx


----------

